# Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)



## x-domi-x (28. Mai 2011)

*Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Hi,

Bei Hofer (Aldi Österreich) gibt es ab kommenden Montag nen Gaming PC Von Medion (MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)).
Hofer link: Hofer - Angebote ab Montag, 30.05.2011
Hersteller link: MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)

Eigentlich war ich schon entschlossen diesen zu kaufen, nach einigen Recherchen las ich jedoch, dass Medion ziemlich komische PC's baut (nicht genormte Komponenten, aufrüsten nur schwer möglich, ...), deshalb habe ich jetzt folgende Frage: Gibt es vergleichbare oder bessere fertig PC's um ~ 1000€? Oder noch besser - würde selber bauen billiger kommen? Dies würde ich nämlich bevorzugen. Hauptsächlich möchte ich mit dem PC zwar HD Videos schneiden, aber ich denke, da gibt es recht ähnliche Anforderungen wie beim Gaming.

Meine Vorstellungen währen:
- Intel® Core™ i7-2600 K Prozessor (oder würdet ihr nen anderen empfehlen?)
- Nvidia Graka mit mindestens 2 Bildschirmausgängen (HDMI und/oder DVI)
- 8GB DDR3 RAM
- kleine SSD für System und Programme
- 2 HDD's für Daten (je 0,5 bis 1 TB)
- USB 3.0
- Front Kartenleser
- Front USB 3.0
- Front Audio (Kopfhöhrer)
- Hot-Swap Festplattenwechselrahmen
- WLan(-karte)
- BluRay Brenner
- Wasserkühlung währe toll, aber warscheinlich zu teuer
- Case: Elegant, ev. beleuchtet und ev. ganz oder zum teil durchsichtig
- Netzteil - keine Ahnung
- Mechanische Bauteile wie HDD und Lüfter sollten möglichst leise sein
- (habe ich etwas vergessen?)

Könnt ihr mir vorschläge für die von mir gewünschte Hardware machen?  Das ganze sollte natürlich so viel als möglich Leistung mitbringen und wenn möglich ~ 1000€ kosten. Oder würdet ihr eher den fertig PC von Medion nehmen? Kann man einen mit dem Medion vergleichbaren PC zum selben Preis selber zusammenstellen?

Über schnelle Antworten währe ich dankbar, damit ich weis ob ich den Medion PC am Montag kaufen soll oder nicht (der ist bestimmt schnell ausverkauft)

Vielen Dank im Voraus!! 

MfG Domi

//EDIT: PCI slott währe nicht schlecht, wegen vorhandener TV karte, muss aber nicht sein (viele mainboards haben nur noch pcie)


----------



## Softy (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Hier mal ein Vorschlag:

CPU: Intel Core i7-2600K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed  ~245
Board: ASRock P67 Extreme4, P67 (B3)  ~125
 RAM: GeIL Value Plus DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) ~60
 HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3 500GB ~30 oder  Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB ~45
SSD: Crucial m4 SSD 64GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s ~100 
NT: Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520, 520W ATX 2.3 ~65
 Gehäuse: Sharkoon Bandit ~65 oder Xigmatek Pantheon schwarz/silber mit Sichtfenster ~80 oder Thermaltake Armor A60 mit Sichtfenster
 Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand rev. B ~35
 Graka: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti OC, 1024MB GDDR5 ~185
optional Card Reader: Ultron UCR 75 75in1 3.5" Card Reader/Writer schwarz, intern mit DeLOCK Einbaurahmen 3.5" auf 5.25" schwarz
 Blu-Ray Brenner: LG Electronics BH10LS30 ~80  

Grüße --- Softy


----------



## mariohanaman (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

ggf sind noch 70€ bei einem downgrade auf den i5-2500k zu sparen


----------



## Kev95 (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*



x-domi-x schrieb:


> Hersteller link: MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)


 
Kann mir wer sagen, was das für eine Grafikkarte ist?
GTX560 (kein TI) mit 1280MB-GDDR5?


----------



## x-domi-x (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Danke für die schnellen Antworten!! 

sind zwischen dem i7-2600k und dem  i5-2500k große unterschiede, wenn ja wo? Leistung? verbrauch?

Kann man mit dieser Konfiguration sicher problemlos hd videos schneiden? Auch wenn der PC ne Zeitlupe bei nem HD Video mit 50p und nem zweiten Video bild-in-bild bei der "Vorschau Wiedergabe" während des Ansehens alles live mitberechnen/reendern muss? Auch die neuesten Spiele in bester Grafik? Komplett ohne ruckler? Oder ist das zu viel verlangt?

MfG Domi


----------



## Kev95 (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*



x-domi-x schrieb:


> sind zwischen dem i7-2600k und dem  i5-2500k große unterschiede, wenn ja wo? Leistung? verbrauch?


 
Der i7 unterstützt Hyperthreading.
Arbeitest du zufällig mit Adobe Premier Pro oder After Effects?
Das sind Programme die davon enorm profitieren!


----------



## mariohanaman (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

also um spiele bracuht man sich mit der CPU absolut garkeine gedanken zu machen. was das mit den videos auf sich hat kann ich nicht sagen, da ich mich damit nicht auskenne, aber ich denke mal die unterschiede können nicht wahnsinnig groß sein, es sei denn die jew. programme nutzen hyperthreading

das "problem" mit der grafikkarte gab es doch vor kurzen schoneinmal in irgendeinem thread. denke es handelte sich um den gleichen pc, dieser war auch von medion.

allgemein kann ich aus persönlichen erfahrunfgen mit medion pc´s nur von selbigen anraten. mein jetziger hat einen tollen wackelkontakt, sodass ich jedes 2. mal beim hochfahren ca. 15 minuten benötige, dass er ein bild wiedergibt.


----------



## Softy (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Der Hauptunterschied zwischen i5 und i7 ist, dass der i7 Hyperthreading unterstützt, also 4 weitere Kerne simluieren kann. Wenn Du Programme hast, die das ausnutzen, solltest Du den i7 nehmen, sonst den i5.

Videoschnitt sollte mit dem PC gut möglich sein, die meisten Games kannst Du mit einer GTX560 Ti mit max. Details und in hohen bis sehr hohen Einstellungen (AA/AF) spielen.



Kev95 schrieb:


> Kann mir wer sagen, was das für eine Grafikkarte ist?
> GTX560 (kein TI) mit 1280MB-GDDR5?


 
Entweder irgendein OEM-Quark, oder ein Fehler auf der Homepage?  Eine GTX560 mit 1280 MB VRAM ist mir nicht bekannt, aber (@TE) Du solltest auf den Namenszusatz "Ti" achten, die sind etwas schneller als die ohne "Ti"


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*



Kev95 schrieb:


> Kann mir wer sagen, was das für eine Grafikkarte ist?
> GTX560 (kein TI) mit 1280MB-GDDR5?


 
OEM Kram, extra nur für den OEM Markt hergestellt, mit extra viel RAM, damit man damit werben kann.


----------



## Kev95 (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> OEM Kram, extra nur für den OEM Markt hergestellt, mit extra viel RAM, damit man damit werben kann.


 
Okay...
Ist schon mal wem aufgefallen wie die Rückseite dieses Medion-Systems aussieht?
Die PCIe-Slots scheinen über der CPU zu sitzen, die I/O-Blende ist unten...
*Edit:* Okay das ist nur gedreht glaube ich.

Achja und die Grafikkarte hat nur 1x DVI, nich wie üblich 2x.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*



Kev95 schrieb:


> Okay...
> Ist schon mal wem aufgefallen wie die Rückseite dieses Medion-Systems aussieht?
> Die PCIe-Slots scheinen über der CPU zu sitzen, die I/O-Blende ist unten...
> *Edit:* Okay das ist nur gedreht glaube ich.
> ...



Richtig geil ist das Video. Da wird angepriesen, dass der Rechner überragende Gaming Leistung hat und dann gibts einen Gutscheidn für die Sims, Mittelalter, das Game läuft mit einer Onboardgrafik.


----------



## Kev95 (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Richtig geil ist das Video. Da wird angepriesen, dass der Rechner überragende Gaming Leistung hat und dann gibts einen Gutscheidn für die Sims, Mittelalter, das Game läuft mit einer Onboardgrafik.


 
Im EFI sogar bis zu 4,4GHz (auf einem Core ).
NoName-Board und wahrscheinlich ein CPU-Kühler der sich über jedes MHz beschwehrt. 

Außer die CPU ist da alles kastriert oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*



Kev95 schrieb:


> Im EFI sogar bis zu 4,4GHz (auf einem Core ).
> NoName-Board und wahrscheinlich ein CPU-Kühler der sich über jedes MHz beschwehrt.
> 
> Außer die CPU ist da alles kastriert oder?


 
Ich hab keine Ahnung, wenn der Boxed drauf ist, geht das nicht, selbst mit Turbo boost auf einen Kern sind 4,4GHz schon zuviel.
Man müsste die Kiste mal von Innen sehen.


----------



## x-domi-x (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Ok, dann werde ich wohl nen pc selber zusammenstellen, das mit dem medion klingt ja nicht so gut 



Kev95 schrieb:


> Der i7 unterstützt Hyperthreading.
> Arbeitest du zufällig mit Adobe Premier Pro oder After Effects?
> Das sind Programme die davon enorm profitieren!


Momentan arbeite ich noch mit Magix Video deluxe 15 prmium, habe aber vor mir ein neues zuzulegen. Ich weis zwar noch nicht welches, kann aber gut sein, dass es eines von diesen wird. Ich glaube, ich nehme lieber den i7, auch wenn der deutlich mehr kostet.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Musst du wissen, der i5 würde wahrscheinlich auch reichen, wenn es dir aber um die paar Minuten geht, die ein i7 eventuell besser ist, kauf den.


----------



## Kev95 (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*



x-domi-x schrieb:


> Momentan arbeite ich noch mit Magix Video deluxe 15 prmium, habe aber vor mir ein neues zuzulegen. Ich weis zwar noch nicht welches, kann aber gut sein, dass es eines von diesen wird. Ich glaube, ich nehme lieber den i7, auch wenn der deutlich mehr kostet.


 
Oh, das Problem hatte ich hier im Forum schon oft.
Magix ist für meine Begriffe keine richtige Videobearbeitung, tut mir leid, da reicht ein i5-2500k.

Die Programme die ich meinte kosten so um die 3000€.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Ist doch egal, wenn der i7 da halt schneller ist, Wayne.. Es ist halt die Frage, was das bringt, wenn ein 60 Minuten Schnitt statt in 60 Minuten in 56 Minuten fertig ist, ist das halt raus geworfenes Geld.


----------



## Kev95 (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist doch egal, wenn der i7 da halt schneller ist, Wayne.. Es ist halt die Frage, was das bringt, wenn ein 60 Minuten Schnitt statt in 60 Minuten in 56 Minuten fertig ist, ist das halt raus geworfenes Geld.


 
Es ist bei Magix und der gleichen defintiv rausgeworfenes Geld.
Die meisten merken den Unterschied nichtmal.

Ich mach mal nen anderen Vorschlag:
Kauf dir von der Diffrenz eine große SSD, da haste mehr von.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Für 80€ kriegt er nicht mal eine 64GB SSD.


----------



## Kev95 (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Für 80€ kriegt er nicht mal eine 64GB SSD.


 
Softy hatte im ne 64er eingeplant.
Ich dachte die 100€ + 80€ für die SSD.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Achso rechnest du das, OK, kann man machen. Ich meinte jetzt rein den Unterschied vom i5 und i7.


----------



## x-domi-x (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Bezüglich Case:
Vom Design gefällt mir das Sharkoon Bandit recht gut, von den vielen hot-swap schächten, Anschlüssen und der Möglichkeit die Lüftergeschwindigkeit zu regeln gefällt mir das Xigmatek Pantheon besser.
Könnt ihr sonst noch welche empfehlen?

Das "perfekte" Case für mich währe:
- In der geschwindigkeit regulierbare Case Lüfter
- eingebauter Cardreader mit SDHC slot
- Front USB 3.0 und Audio
- mindestens ein (nicht auffälliger) Hot-Swap schacht
- schlichtes, elegantes Design ODER auch elegant, aber mit giftgrünen oder neonblauen Zierleisten/Kanten/Mustern o.ä, auch Beleuchtung in dieser Farbe
- ev. Front eSata
- ev. Front mic/line in

Hatt jemand vorschläge? Ich durchstöbere schon sämtliche onlineshops, aber ich finde zum großteil nur komplet nackte cases, ohne Anschlüsse und so...

MfG Domi


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Eingebaute Card Reader findest du nicht bei Gehäusen, das musst du immer extra kaufen.
Du kannst dir ja mal das Corsair 600T angucken.
Corsair Graphite Series 600T (CC600T) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Kev95 (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Einen Cardreader wirst du wohl selbst einbauen müssen.
Ich kenne jetzt spontan kein Case das einen Vorinstalliert hat.

Darf man fragen für was du HotSwap brauchst?
Wechselst du so oft deine Platten?


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Das Cooler Master CM690 hat auch einen Hot Swap Adapter, aber leider kein USB 3 in der Front, dafür ist es zu alt.

Wie viel Geld willst du denn für das Gehäuse ausgeben?


----------



## x-domi-x (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Hotswap wegen zusätzlich Betriebssystemen (die nicht immer im PC sein müssen), Datensicherung, Datenaustausch, ...
Es würde eh ein HotSwap schacht reichen, abber es sollte einer sein, bei dem die HDD unauffällig komplett im case verschwindet

Naja, nachdem das Gehäuse nur ne Optische sache ist, möchte ich nicht sehr viel ausgeben. Ich dachte so ~100€. Wenns sein muss vieleicht etwas mehr. Es muss aber trozdem was gleich sehen, damit es nicht ein 0815 PC wird, sondern man sieht, dass der was ordentliches ist


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*



x-domi-x schrieb:


> Hotswap wegen zusätzlich Betriebssystemen (die nicht immer im PC sein müssen), Datensicherung, Datenaustausch, ...
> Es würde eh ein HotSwap schacht reichen, abber es sollte einer sein, bei dem die HDD unauffällig komplett im case verschwindet


 
Mach das über Wechselrahmen, mache ich auch, ist deutlich besser.


----------



## x-domi-x (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

wie die hdd genau gewechselt wird, ist mir egal, ich möchte sie nur einfach im pc verstauen und herausnehmen können. worin liegt eigentlich der unterschied? nur so ein rahmen, in dem man die hdd legt und erst dan in den schacht schiebt?


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Sowas hier. Der kommt in den 5,25 Zoll Schacht im Gehäuse rein, wird über Sata angeschlossen und im wechselbaren Rahmen kommt dann die Festplatte rein. Der Einbaurahmen bleibt im Gehäuse, du hast du mehrere Rahmen, die du wechseln kannst, jeweils mit einer Festplatte drin, jeweils mit einem eigenen OS drauf, unabhängig von den anderen. Auf fest verbaute Festplatte können dann alle zugreifen.
DeLOCK Wechselrahmen für 3.5" SATA HDD ab 18.64 € | heise online-Preisvergleich


----------



## Softy (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Mit dem o.g. Wechselrahmen, dem Ultron UCR 75 75in1 3.5" Card Reader/Writer schwarz und dem Asrock P67 Extreme4 bist Du dann relativ unabhängig bei der Gehäusewahl, denn beim Board ist ein USB3-Frontpanel im Lieferumfang:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da könntest Du z.B. das Xigmatek Midgard-W mit X-Sichtfenster oder  Lancool PC-K62 oder Cooler Master CM Storm Enforcer mit Sichtfenster oder Lian Li PC-7FNWX schwarz mit Sichtfenster nehmen.
(Das Lancool und Coolermaster haben kein eSATA )


----------



## guna7 (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Du solltest dir den PC auf jeden Fall selbst zusammen stellen.


----------



## x-domi-x (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Mhm... sollte ich nicht noch ein (nach meinen Geschmack) vom design ansprechenderes Case finden, werde ich das Xigmatek Pantheon nehmen. Die vielen Funktionen habe ich noch bei keinem anderen, was mir besser gefallen würde gefunden - integreierte HotSwap schächte, Lüftersteuerung, Front USB 3.0, Front Audio (das währen meine Wichtigsten Ansprüche)

Meint ihr, ist es sinvoll, dass ich noch 500€ spare und nen PC um 1500€ konfiguriere? Hat man da noch merkbare Leistungsunterschiede? Für welche Komponenten würdet ihr mehr Geld ausgeben?

MfG Domi


----------



## Softy (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*



x-domi-x schrieb:


> Meint ihr, ist es sinvoll, dass ich noch 500€ spare und nen PC um 1500€ konfiguriere? Hat man da noch merkbare Leistungsunterschiede? Für welche Komponenten würdet ihr mehr Geld ausgeben?



Das macht imo keinen Sinn, Du könntest höchstens über eine GTX570 nachdenken, aber die hat auch nur 10-15% Mehrleistung wie eine GTX560, und der Aufpreis ist saftig 

Leg lieber das Geld zur Seite für ein späteres Grafikkarten-Upgrade, die CPU wird noch fit genug für die nächste oder übernächste Graka-Generation sein.


----------



## Noob87 (29. Mai 2011)

Kev95 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir wer sagen, was das für eine Grafikkarte ist?
> GTX560 (kein TI) mit 1280MB-GDDR5?



 Also ich habe beim hersteller gelesen das es ein msi ist


----------



## x-domi-x (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Was haltet ihr vom Zalman MS1000? Wenn ich da das USB 3.0 Panel von Asrock einbaue und nen Kartenleser währen bis auf die Lüftersteuerung alle Wünsche erfüllt... trozdem binn ich noch auf der Suche nach anderen Cases


----------



## Softy (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Das Zalman-Gehäuse sollte ok sein. Zalman bietet generell ein gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis finde ich, ebenso wie Sharkoon, z.B. mit dem Sharkoon T9 Value grün mit Sichtfenster, da Du mal was mit grün wolltest 

Das Cooler Master Silencio 550 sollte auch recht gut sein, ich weiß aber nicht, ab wann es verfügbar sein wird.

Grüße


----------



## x-domi-x (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Kennt jemand das Enermax Hoplite? Ich habe mir soeben dieses Review davon angesehen und bin davon begeistert. 
Hat alles was ich will und gefällt mir.
Weis jemand ob die eingebauten Lüfter laut sind? Wenn ja, welche passen und sind leise? Werden noch zusätzliche Lüfter benötigt? Gibt es sonst noch etwas was man beachten muss?

MfG Domi

//EDIT: Wow, das Sharkoon T9 Value grün gefällt mir auch gut!! Hat aber kein HotSwap, oder?


----------



## Softy (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*



x-domi-x schrieb:


> //EDIT: Wow, das Sharkoon T9 Value grün gefällt mir auch gut!! Hat aber kein HotSwap, oder?



Nein, leider nicht, da bräuchtest Du den von quanti verlinkten Wechselrahmen.

Tante Edith: "Der verbaute Lüfter im Enermax ist ein Apollish Vegas. Der ist nicht der leiseste"


----------



## x-domi-x (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Gibt es auch etwas schönere Wechselrahmen? Vielleicht so im Mesh Design, dass es sich schön dem Sharkoon T9 Value anpasst? Oder gibt es so etwas wie HotSwap zum nachrüsten? Wenn möglich auch zum Design passend.
Und wie Sieht es mit den Lüftern im Sharkoon T9 Value aus? Auch so laut?
Wie könnte ich den PC am besten von innen beleuchten? Idealer weise im selben Grün ton. Wenn er schon ein Sichtfenster hat, muss man schon auch was darin sehen^^

MfG Domi


----------



## Softy (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Festplatten/Wechselrahmen gibts wie Sand am Meer 

Die Lüfter im Sharkoon T9 drehen mit max 1200rpm, und sind imo akzeptabel von der Lautstärke.


So wirds noch grüner : grün in Case-Modding/Beleuchtung


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Mein Wechselrahmen war günstig, Hauptsache er hat die gleiche Farbe wie das Gehäuse, alles andere ist eher sekundär.


----------



## x-domi-x (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Aber beim T9 Value kann ich nicht einmal 2 Wechselrahmen (für 2,5" und 3,5" HDDs) verbauen, da ein Kartenleser und ein BluRay Laufwerk auch noch rein muss.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Wenn das Gehäuse 4 5,25 Zoll Schächte hat, reicht es doch, oder was willst du noch verbauen?


----------



## x-domi-x (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Es sind nur 3 5,25" Schächte: http://www.sharkoon.com/sites/default/files/products/pc_cases/big_T9_gruen_02.jpg

//EDIT:


Softy schrieb:


> Tante Edith: "Der verbaute Lüfter im Enermax ist ein Apollish Vegas. Der ist nicht der leiseste"





			
				http://www.gamezoom.net/artikel/Enermax_Hoplite_Geh_use_Test_Review-22510-4 schrieb:
			
		

> *Lautstärke:*
> Flüsterleise und kaum zu hören sind die werkseitig verbauten Lüfter. Auf Dämmmatten wurde verzichtet.


Wen soll ich mehr glauben?


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*



x-domi-x schrieb:


> Es sind nur 3 5,25" Schächte: http://www.sharkoon.com/sites/default/files/products/pc_cases/big_T9_gruen_02.jpg



Es sind mehr, du musst halt den einen Lüfter ausbauen.


----------



## Softy (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*



x-domi-x schrieb:


> Es sind nur 3 5,25" Schächte: http://www.sharkoon.com/sites/default/files/products/pc_cases/big_T9_gruen_02.jpg
> 
> //EDIT:
> Wen soll ich mehr glauben?



Ich kenne nur die normalen Apollish Vegas Lüfter, die sind sehr hochdrehend (glaub bis zu 2000 rpm) und daher sehr laut. Vllt. sind die im Gehäuse verbauten ja langsamer drehend und daher leiser


----------



## x-domi-x (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Ich suche schon Stunden und Tage nach Gehäusen, werde aber nicht fündig.

Das muss es erfüllen:
- mindestens einen front USB 3.0
- Front audio (mindestens Kopfhörer bzw Audioausgang)
- Mindestens einen von vorne zugänglicher HotSwap schacht für 3,5" und 2,5" Festplatten

Würde mich freuen, wenn ihr alle Gehäuse die ihr kennt und das erfüllen posten könntet.
Vielen Dank.

MfG Domi


----------



## <BaSh> (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Das Coolermaster HAF-X oder das HAF 932 Advanced erfüllen deine gewünschten Features


----------



## Lordac (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Hallo,



			
				;3043527 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Coolermaster HAF-X oder das HAF 932 Advanced erfüllen deine gewünschten Features


falls dir beide Vorschläge nicht gefallen sollten, kann man mittels des Gehäusefinders von Caseking *klick*, die riesige Gehäuseauswahl super nach seinen eigenen Bedürfnissen filtern!

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## x-domi-x (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*



Lordac schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> falls dir beide Vorschläge nicht gefallen sollten, kann man mittels des Gehäusefinders von Caseking *klick*, die riesige Gehäuseauswahl super nach seinen eigenen Bedürfnissen filtern!
> 
> ...


Den habe ich schon gefunden, da kann man aber nicht auswählen, dass man HotSwap möchte. Das erschwert die suche schon sehr stark, da geschätzte 90% keinen haben und mann dann die 10% aus 500 Gehäusen herausfinden muss


----------



## Softy (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Hier gibts eine Filtermöglichkeit: Gehäuse/PC-Gehäuse Hot-Swap-Einschübe | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## x-domi-x (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Danke für den Tipp. 

Kann es sein dass es nicht mehr als 11 Gehäuse gibt, die meine gewünschten  Features erfüllen und davon nur 3 Mid sind?? 

MfG Domi


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Jop, schon möglich, weil das eben selten genutzt wird und daher interessiert sich auch praktisch niemand dafür.


----------



## x-domi-x (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Ich habe soeben das Zalman GS1000 entdeckt und bin begeistert davon!!
Nun meine Fragen dazu 

1.) Sind da schon Lüfter verbaut? Wenn ja, sind die leise? Wenn nein, welche und wieviele würdet ihr empfehlen?
2.) Gibt es solche 5.25" zu 3.5" Frontblenden zum nachkaufen? Ich bräuchte nämlich zwei (für Kartenleser und USB 3.0 Anschlüsse (die, die beim Mainboard dabei sind))
3.) Hat oder kennt das Gehäuse jemand? Was empfindet ihr daran positiv oder negativ?
4.) Meint ihr währe ne Lüftersteuerung sinvoll, oder kostet die nur unnötig?
5.) Gibt es günstige nice-to-have sachen für das Gehäuse? Damit meine ich so sachen, wie die Lüftersteuerung oder ein kleines Display (was z.B. CPU und GPU Temperatur und/oder Uhrzeit anzeigt). Ich möchte damit den Rechner sozusagen "aufwerten". Oder kostet das nur unnötig?
6.) Worin liegen die Unterschiede zwischen Zalman GS1000,  GS1000 SE und GS1000 Plus?
7.) Gibt es ein Sidewindow zum nachkaufen?

MfG Domi


----------



## Lordac (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Hallo,



> 1.) Sind da schon Lüfter verbaut? Wenn ja, sind die leise? Wenn nein, welche und wieviele würdet ihr empfehlen?


folgendes ist bei Geizhals zu finden: _Lüfter (oben): 2x 120mm (1x optional) • Lüfter (hinten): 120mm • Lüfter (unten): 2x 120mm (optional)._ 

Ich finde das Belüftungskonzept nicht ideal weil man wohl nur über den Boden und dem Hecklüfter sinnvoll Frischluft in´s Gehäuse bekommt. Ich würde wohl einen Lüfter im Boden und den Hecklüfter einblasend montieren, sowie die beiden Deckellüfter ausblasend. Die verbauten Lüfter sind meist nicht sonderlich toll, deshalb würde ich sie pauschal gegen z.B. Scythe Slip Stream, Scythe S-Flex, Zalman ZM-F3 FDB, Noiseblocker PL-1, be quiet! Silent Wings (USC / PWM) oder Silent Wings Pure tauschen.



> 2.) Gibt es solche 5.25" zu 3.5" Frontblenden zum nachkaufen? Ich bräuchte nämlich zwei (für Kartenleser und USB 3.0 Anschlüsse (die, die beim Mainboard dabei sind))


Da müsstest du beim Zubehör von z.B. Caseking/Zalmann schauen ob es so etwas für dieses Gehäuse gibt.



> 3.) Hat oder kennt das Gehäuse jemand? Was empfindet ihr daran positiv oder negativ?


Ich finde das Belüftungskonzept wie gesagt nicht ideal.



> 4.) Meint ihr wäre ne Lüftersteuerung sinvoll, oder kostet die nur unnötig?


Ich persönlich kaufe die Lüfter mit mir angenehmer Drehzahl und lasse sie mit dieser laufen, das ist mir lieber als je nach Bedarf sie zu verstellen oder das sie per PWM ständig hoch- oder runterregeln. Eine Lüftersteuerung finde ich für meine Bedürfnisse überflüssig, aber bei dir kommt es natürlich darauf an auf was du Wert legst.



> 5.) Gibt es günstige nice-to-have sachen für das Gehäuse? Damit meine ich so sachen, wie die Lüftersteuerung oder ein kleines Display (was z.B. CPU und GPU Temperatur und/oder Uhrzeit anzeigt). Ich möchte damit den Rechner sozusagen "aufwerten". Oder kostet das nur unnötig?


Puh, das liegt letztendlich an dir ob du so etwas möchtest oder nicht, bei Caseking gibt es aber eine große Auswahl.



> 6.) Worin liegen die Unterschiede zwischen Zalman GS1000, GS1000 SE und GS1000 Plus?


Hast du einen Link zum SE und Plus? Bei Geizhals finde ich die Gehäuse zwar, aber ohne Angabe irgendwelcher Daten.


Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Softy (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Es ist nur ein Hecklüfter installiert, ein Lüfter zusätzlich wäre sinnvoll. Ich würde unten einen Lüfter einblasend, und oben einen ausblasend zusätzlich einbauen.

2 3,5" Einschübe sind mit dabei, laut geizhals. Ansonsten gibt es diese Blenden: DeLOCK Einbaurahmen 3.5" auf 5.25" schwarz (18136) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Du könntest eine Kombination aus Lüftersteuerung und CardReader einbauen (mit Flip Up Display ): AeroCool FP-01, 5.25" Multifunktionspanel


----------



## x-domi-x (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

GS1000 -> ::: Zalman, leading the world of Quiet Computing Solutions :::
GS1000 SE -> ::: Zalman, leading the world of Quiet Computing Solutions :::
GS1000 Plus -> ::: Zalman, leading the world of Quiet Computing Solutions :::


----------



## Softy (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Soweit ich das sehe, sind da einfach unterschiedlich viele Lüfter werksseitig installiert.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*



Lordac schrieb:


> Ich finde das Belüftungskonzept nicht ideal weil man wohl nur über den Boden und dem Hecklüfter sinnvoll Frischluft in´s Gehäuse bekommt. Ich würde wohl einen Lüfter im Boden und den Hecklüfter einblasend montieren, sowie die beiden Deckellüfter ausblasend.


 
Das kannst du so nicht bauen.
In der Regel ist ein Unterdruck im Gehäuse besser. Vorne reinblasend, damit die Festplatten gekühlt werden, alle andere rausblasend.
Bläst du im Heck rein, kämpft der CPU Lüfter dagegen an, das bringt nichts, verwirbelt nur die Luft.


----------



## x-domi-x (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Vorne reinblasend? Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, kann man da vorne keine Lüfter montieren, oder?
Das GS1000 Plus hat bei den Hotswap schächten lüfter, meint ihr, währe dieses Gehäuse besser?

Kennt jemand das ZM-MFC3? Sieht nice aus, vorallem, weil es mehr als nur ne Lüftersteuerung ist


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*



x-domi-x schrieb:


> Vorne reinblasend? Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, kann man da vorne keine Lüfter montieren, oder?



Was für ein Gehäuse willst du noch mal haben?
Es geht um die Festplatten. Beim Pantheon kann man vorne auch keinen reinbauen, dafür aber vorne/seitlich.


----------



## x-domi-x (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was für ein Gehäuse willst du noch mal haben?


GS1000 / GS1000 SE / GS1000 Plus


----------



## x-domi-x (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

WOW, ich habe gerade gesehen, dass das Case 65cm!!! hochg ist, das ist schon ein wenig heftig... 
Ich weis auch nicht, ich finde keine MID Tower, die meinen erwartungen entsprechen 
Kennt jemand noch welche in MID größe? Ganz wichtig: von vorne zugängliches Hotswap und Audio anschlüsse (Kopfhöhrer/mic) und ev noch USB 3.0 Anschlüsse, anderenfalls müsste ich die vom Mainboard verwenden

MfG Domi


----------



## Softy (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Vllt. das Xigmatek Pantheon schwarz/silber mit Sichtfenster (CPC-T46DB-U04) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Da fällt mir halt nur das Pantheon ein.
Xigmatek Pantheon schwarz/silber (CPC-T46DB-U03) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Hydroxid (6. Juni 2011)

Oder Xigmatek Utgard


----------



## x-domi-x (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*



radeon5670 schrieb:


> Oder Xigmatek Utgard


 Das hat keinen Hotswap, oder?


----------



## biohaufen (6. Juni 2011)

x-domi-x schrieb:
			
		

> Das hat keinen Hotswap, oder?



KP, aber das Xigmatek Midgard


----------



## Softy (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*



x-domi-x schrieb:


> Das hat keinen Hotswap, oder?


 
Nein, hat es nicht, ebenso wenig das Midgard


----------



## x-domi-x (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Was haltet ihr davon, wenn ich ein Sharkoon T9 Value grün nehme, und dann DAS oder DAS anstat des zweiten Lüfters einbaue?

MfG Domi


----------



## Softy (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Die Idee finde ich gut


----------



## x-domi-x (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Ich glaube, ich werde den Hotswapkasten von Zalman nehmen. 1. günstiger, 2. gefällt mir vom Design besser. Aber ob der vom design auch zum T9 Value passt?


----------



## Softy (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Sollte passen, solange Du das Zalman Teil nicht in weiß nimmst


----------



## x-domi-x (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*



Softy schrieb:


> Sollte passen, solange Du das Zalman Teil nicht in weiß nimmst


 allerdings 
Mensch, ich kann's garnicht glauben!! Ich habe endlich einen etschluss gefast, welches Case ich nehme!! 
Ein Case um unter 100€, dass alle meine wichtigsten Erwartungen erfüllt 
Wie sieht's eigentlich mit den Lüftern aus? Leise? Und wo würdet ihr den Lüfter hingeben, der dem Hotswaprahmen weichen muss?

MfG Domi


----------



## x-domi-x (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*



Softy schrieb:


> Sollte passen, solange Du das Zalman Teil nicht in weiß nimmst


 allerdings 
Mensch, ich kann's garnicht glauben!! Ich habe endlich einen etschluss gefast, welches Case ich nehme!! 
Ein Case um unter 100€, dass alle meine wichtigsten Erwartungen erfüllt 
Wie sieht's eigentlich mit den Lüftern aus? Leise? Und wo würdet ihr den Lüfter hingeben, der dem Hotswaprahmen weichen muss?

MfG Domi


----------



## Softy (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Die Lüfter im T9 drehen mit max. 1200rpm und sollen recht leise sein. Die würde ich nicht austauschen.

Den 3. Lüfter


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*



x-domi-x schrieb:


> Leise? Und wo würdet ihr den Lüfter hingeben, der dem Hotswaprahmen weichen muss?


 
In die Mülltonne?


----------



## Softy (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*



x-domi-x schrieb:


> Wie sieht's eigentlich mit den Lüftern aus? Leise? Und wo würdet ihr den Lüfter hingeben, der dem Hotswaprahmen weichen muss?



CPU-Kühler-Dual-Fan-Betrieb FTW


----------



## x-domi-x (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*



Softy schrieb:


> CPU-Kühler-Dual-Fan-Betrieb FTW


 
mhm...
Ich hätte eher gedacht, ihn wo anders im Case zu montieren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Brauchst du aber nicht.


----------



## Softy (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*



x-domi-x schrieb:


> mhm...
> Ich hätte eher gedacht, ihn wo anders im Case zu montieren.



Eine andere Montagemöglichkeit gibt es nicht. Da müsstest Du selbst kreativ werden und etwas basteln


----------



## x-domi-x (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Was haltet ihr von WaKü für den CPU? Hätte nämlich was interessantes gefunden: ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Cooling - Wasserkühlungen - Komplett-Sets - Corsair Hydro Series H60
Oder ist da der Alpenföhn besser?


----------



## Softy (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Die H60 ist nicht schlecht, vergleichbar mit einem Highend-Luftkühler wie dem Thermalright Silver Arrow. Der Silver Arrow kühlt noch etwas besser. Zum "normalen" Übertakten reicht aber die Nordwand gut aus.


----------



## x-domi-x (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Würdest Du eher ne WaKü oder Kühlrippen bevorzugen? Ich finde ne WaKü sieht nice aus  Aber ich möchte nicht auf kühlleistung und Leisigkeit (oder wie man da sagt ) verzichten. Nicht dass die WaKü dann den Lautstärkenpegel erhöht.
Gibt es günstige, emphehlenswerte WaKüs, die auch optisch was machen? (wegen dem Sichtfenster)


----------



## Softy (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Das ist echt Geschmackssache, der Silver Arrow dürfte etwas leiser sein.


----------



## x-domi-x (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Gibt es auch WaKüs die sowohl in der Lautstärke, als auch in der Kühlleistung mit dem Silver Arrow mithalten können?
Sodass man die maximale Leistung der CPU ausnutzen kann und auch noch ein hingucker ist^^


----------



## Softy (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Es gibt die Corsair H70, die in etwa die Leistung des Silver Arrow hat, aber die ist laut(er), bald kommen noch die Corsair Hydro Series H80 und Corsair Hydro Series H100. Wie laut die sind: 

Schick finde ich auch den be quiet! Dark Rock Pro C1


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*



Softy schrieb:


> Es gibt die Corsair H70, die in etwa die Leistung des Silver Arrow hat, aber die ist laut(er), bald kommen noch die Corsair Hydro Series H80 und Corsair Hydro Series H100. Wie laut die sind:



Die werden recht teuer werden, der H100 entspricht wohl auch dem Preis in Euro. 



Softy schrieb:


> Schick finde ich auch den be quiet! Dark Rock Pro C1



Jop, sehr schick, schon mit Silent Wings drauf.


----------



## Softy (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die werden recht teuer werden, der H100 entspricht wohl auch dem Preis in Euro.



Wenn sie unter ~75€ fällt schlage ich zu.  Die passt doch gut in den Deckel vom Midgard oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Keine Ahnung, wie groß ist denn der Wärmetauscher?


----------



## Softy (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

2x 120mm Lüfter sind da drauf.


----------



## x-domi-x (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Mhm...
einerseits hätte ich lieber ne WaKü, weil man dan mehr vom Mainboard sehen würde, andererseits währen Kühlrippen günstiger und was ich so mitbekommen habe auch leiser 

Ich möchte (wie zuvor schon erwähnt) ne Kühlung, mit der extreme CPU belastung und Overclocking kein problem sind. Preis wenn möglich unter 70€
- Welche nicht-wakü ist eurer Meinung nach die beste und leiseste?
- Welche wakü ist eurer Meinung nach die beste und leiseste?
Welche vor und nachteile gibt es jetzt zwischen den beiden, von euch ausgewählten CPU kühlungen? Welche ist leiser? Welche kühlt besser?

MfG Domi


----------



## Softy (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Luftkühlung gäbe es diverse Dual-Fan-Lösungen (kühlleistung in etwa gleich, Lautstärke in ansteigender Reihenfolge)
Thermalright Silver Arrow oder be quiet! Dark Rock Pro C1 oder Noctua NH-D14

Oder den Prolimatech Genesis Kühlkörper

Fertig-Flüssigkeitskühlungen die Corsair H50,H60,H70, H80, H100, oder von Antec oder CoolIT

Im Endeffekt Geschmackssache, denn die Temperaturunterschiede sind nur ein paar °C, und so nah am Limit solltest Du die CPU eh nicht fahren.
Das Coollaboratory Liquid MetalPad, 1x CPU bringt nochmal ein paar °C.


----------



## x-domi-x (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Der  be quiet! Dark Rock Pro C1 ist um 6mm zu hoch...

Sharkoon T9 Value:
*Kompatibilität:*

 	 		 			Max. Länge Grafikkarte 			  			30 cm 		 		 			Max. Höhe CPU-Kühler 			  			16 cm 		 		 			Max. Länge Netzteil 			  			30 cm


----------



## Softy (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Dann fällt der schon mal weg. Außer Du schneidest ein Loch in die Seitenwand 

Ich würde mich zwischen dem Silver Arrow und einer Corsair H60 entscheiden, beide kühlen sehr gut und leise.


----------



## x-domi-x (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Ich denke, ich lasse das Case lieber ganz 

Dann würde ich eher zur Corsair H60 tentieren... allerdings wohin mit dem Radiator???


----------



## Softy (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Der kommt an Stelle des Hecklüfters. Da ist das Sharkoon T9 aber wieder weniger geeignet, weil die H60 am besten in einem Gehäuse mit Deckellüfter funktioniert. (Die H60 wird i.d.R. so montiert, dass die Luft ins Gehäuse geblasen wird, dann kann der Deckellüfter die warme Luft gleich wieder hinausbefördern)


----------



## x-domi-x (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Ich könnte den Radiator ja hinter den Frontlüfter geben, dann wird frische Luft angesaugt, durch Radiator und Case geblasen und wird durch den hinteren Lüfter "rausgesaugt", oder nicht?


----------



## Softy (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Ich denke dafür sind die Schläuche zu kurz. Steht das Gehäuse schon fest? Denn wenn Du bis zum Anschlag übertakten willst, wäre ein besser ventiliertes Gehäuse nicht schlecht, z.B. Xigmatek Midgard-W mit X-Sichtfenster (CPC-T55DB-X01) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## x-domi-x (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Entschluss ist noch nicht fix, das Case ist aber mein favourite. Das Midgrad gefällt mir im gegensatz zum T9 Value nicht so besonders.
Könnte man da andere Schläuche verwenden? Also längere?

//EDIT:
Das T9 Value mit dem Zalman HotSwap teil sieht nichteinmal so schlecht aus, siehe anhang  (Momentan ist die Fotomontage noch verbesserungswürdig, ich hatte aber keine lust das so genau zu machen )


----------



## Softy (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Die Schläuche von der H60 sind nicht abnehmbar, daher auch nicht verlängerbar  Ich denke nicht, dass die Länge ausreicht.


----------



## x-domi-x (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Kann man sie beim Antec H2O 620 die schläuche abnehmen?


----------



## Softy (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Nein, soweit ich weiß, sind die bei keiner Fertig-Flüssigkeitskühlung abnehmbar. Da ist ja auch kein Wasser drin, sondern irgendeine geheime Mischung (mit versch. Alkoholen und so  )


----------



## x-domi-x (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Und eine "richtige" WaKü nur für CPU? Oder gleich auch noch für die Graka? Wieviel würde das kosten? Es sollte nicht lauter und auch nicht schwächer als ne Highend Lüfterkühlung...
Ich möchte nämlich nicht soi nen großen Metallklotz über den Prozessor geben, der das halbe Mainboard verdeckt (wegen der Optik^^)


----------



## Kev95 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*



x-domi-x schrieb:


> Und eine "richtige" WaKü nur für CPU? Oder gleich auch noch für die Graka? Wieviel würde das kosten? Es sollte nicht lauter und auch nicht schwächer als ne Highend Lüfterkühlung...
> Ich möchte nämlich nicht soi nen großen Metallklotz über den Prozessor geben, der das halbe Mainboard verdeckt (wegen der Optik^^)


 
Das würde dein Budget von 1000€ sprengen.


----------



## Kev95 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

<!--  PCGH hatte nen Hänger -->


----------



## Softy (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

So gut kenne ich mich da nicht aus, aber unter 150€ geht da nix.


----------



## Softy (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

So gut kenne ich mich da nicht aus, aber unter 150€ geht da nix.


----------



## x-domi-x (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

mhm...
Bis wie weit kann ich mit dem Alpenföhn Nordwand ungefähr übertackten?
Wenn schon keine WaKü, dann zumindest nen Kühler, der nicht so ein schwarzer großer Klotz ist... da dachte ich mir, könnte ich den Alpenföhn Nordwand nehmen und dessen Lüfter gegen den grünen Gehäuselüfter vom T9 Value tauschen, damit die Farben zusammenpassen 
Würden sich die im T9 Value verbauten Lüfter dazu eignen? Sind die auch in der Geschwindigkeit regelbar? (automatische regelung vom Mainboard)


----------



## Softy (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Mit der Nordwand schätze ich so bis knapp 4,5 GHz.
Die Lüfter im T9 sind recht leise und drehen mit max. 1200rpm. Wenn Du die am Board anschließt, kannst Du sie übers BIOS regeln.


----------



## x-domi-x (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Achsooo, das reicht locker^^
bin schon mit 4x4 GHz voll zufrieden 
Der Nordwandlüfter dreht mit 1500, da müsste einer mit 1200 auch in ordnung sein, oder?
Hatt das  ASRock P67 Extreme4, P67 (B3) keine automatische Lüftersteuerung? Sogar mein MSI 7260 K9N regelt den CPU Lüfter je nach Temperatur


----------



## Softy (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Doch, Du kannst 4 Lüfter ans Board anschließen, die werden dann automatisch geregelt.

Die Lüfter im T9 sind aber 3pin-Lüfter, und für einen CPU-Kühler-LÜfter verwendet man i.d.R. 4pin PWM-Lüfter.


----------



## x-domi-x (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Gibt es für die Nordwand 4pin PWM-Lüfter mit grüner LED beleuchtung? 
Ich blicke da nicht so durch, Lüfter ist für mich Lüfter^^


----------



## Softy (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Gehäuselüfter sind normalerweise 3pin Lüfter und können nur über die Spannung reguliert werden, CPU Kühlerlüfter sind 4pin, also gesteuert über Pulsweitenmodulation

Leider finde ich gerade keinen grünen 4pin-Lüfter  Zur Not kannst Du aber auch 3pin nehmen.


----------



## x-domi-x (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Also wenn die Corsair H60 gleich lange Schläuche, wie die H50 hat, müsste das schon klappen mit dem Radiator hinter den Frontblenden: sysProfile: ID: 149022 - bias1990


----------



## Softy (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Hm, probiers aus. Falls es nicht passt, kannst Du die H60 innerhalb von 14 Tagen wieder zurückschicken 

Aber hat der im oben verlinkten sysprofile dann kein optisches Laufwerk installiert?


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*



Softy schrieb:


> Aber hat der im oben verlinkten sysprofile dann kein optisches Laufwerk installiert?


 
So wie das aussieht, sind in der Front nur Lüfter drin. Vielleicht benutzt er ein externes Laufwerk.
(daran hab ich auch schon gedacht, da ich das Laufwerk nur noch selten benutze)


----------



## x-domi-x (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Ach, das mit der H60 wird schon irgendwie klappen 

Bezüglich Beleuchtung habe ich noch ne frage - die meisten nehmen ja Kaltlicht Kathoden. Allerdings sind wegen denen anscheinend schon PC's abgebrannt, deshalb bin ich auf der suche, nach ner LED Beleuchtung. Habt ihr Vorschläge? Farbe sollte Grün sein^^


----------



## Softy (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Schau Dich mal hier um: Case-Modding/Beleuchtung grün

Was davon was taugt:


----------



## x-domi-x (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Da es bei LED Beleuchtung so wenig Auswahl gibt, werde ich glaube ich doch Kaltlicht Kathoden nehmen. Gibt es da irgendwelche Gefahren? Brandgefahr o.ä? 
Aber besonders begeistert bin ich davon nicht, wenn ich mir da so überlege, dass man für Grün Queksilber benötigt...  Ich werde sicher so ne röhre mal zerbrechen.


----------



## MSPCFreak (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Nur kruze Frage: Für Programme wie After Effects und sonstige Schnitt/renderprogramme, sind da nicht derzeit AMD's X6 besser, da sie 2 Kerne mehr haben, als Intels i7 2600k?


----------



## Softy (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*



MSPCFreak schrieb:


> Nur kruze Frage: Für Programme wie After Effects und sonstige Schnitt/renderprogramme, sind da nicht derzeit AMD's X6 besser, da sie 2 Kerne mehr haben, als Intels i7 2600k?



Wenn das Programm 6 native Kerne unterstützt, kann der  AMD Phenom II X6  in einigen Fällen ganz gut mithalten, aber selbst da ist der i7-2600K meist überlegen. Hinzu kommt die geringere Leistungsaufnahme (und bessere Übertaktbarkeit) des i7.

Grüße


----------



## MSPCFreak (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Weil bei mir steht auch n neuer PC an und ich weiß jetzt nicht ob i7, x6 oder auf x8 warten. Was würdeet ihr machn?


----------



## Softy (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*



MSPCFreak schrieb:


> Weil bei mir steht auch n neuer PC an und ich weiß jetzt nicht ob i7, x6 oder auf x8 warten. Was würdeet ihr machn?



Mach am Besten einen eigenen Thread auf, sonst wird es unübersichtlich hier drin 

Am Besten mit folgenden Angaben: Welche Einsatzzwecke soll der PC haben? Möchtest Du übertakten? Wie hoch ist die Auflösung Deines Monitors? Wie hoch ist das Budget?

Grüße


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*



MSPCFreak schrieb:


> Weil bei mir steht auch n neuer PC an und ich weiß jetzt nicht ob i7, x6 oder auf x8 warten. Was würdeet ihr machn?


 
Kommt darauf an, wann willst du denn kaufen?


----------



## x-domi-x (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Gibt es wo ein Diagramm o.ä. wo man die Leistungsunterschiede zwischen allen gängigen kompakt WaKüs sieht? Ich weis einfach nicht, ob ich Antec KÜHLER H2O 620, Corsair H50, H60, H70 oder H80 nehmen soll. Das einzige was ich feststellen kann ist dass sie zwischen 50 und 100€ kosten, aber Kühlleistung? und Lautstärke?


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Die kompakten Wasserkühlungen sind in der Regel lauter als die Luftkühler, liegt einfach daran, dass die Lüfter am Wärmetauscher schneller drehen müssen, damit schnell genug Luft durch die Lamellen gedrückt wird.
Du kannst natürlich die Lüfter austauschen, kostet aber Effektivität in der Kühlleistung.


----------



## Softy (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*



x-domi-x schrieb:


> Gibt es wo ein Diagramm o.ä. wo man die Leistungsunterschiede zwischen allen gängigen kompakt WaKüs sieht? Ich weis einfach nicht, ob ich Antec KÜHLER H2O 620, Corsair H50, H60, H70 oder H80 nehmen soll. Das einzige was ich feststellen kann ist dass sie zwischen 50 und 100€ kosten, aber Kühlleistung? und Lautstärke?



Hast Du das Review von Klutten schon mal angeschaut? Zumindest ist da ein Vergleich Antec H2O 620 vs. Corsair H50 vs. Corsair H70. Die H60 ist leiser als die H70 und von der Kühlleistung knapp unter der H70.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...l/145832-kompaktkuehlung-antec-h2o-620-a.html


----------



## x-domi-x (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Also, wenn die Kühlleistung der H60 wirklich nur knap unter der H70 ist, werde ich die H60 nehmen. Kann man die Lautstärke reduzieren? Z.b. indem man einen oder vielleicht 2 langsamer drehende Lüfter montiert? Welche Lüfter könnt ihr für die H60 empfehlen? Würdet ihr einen oder zwei nehmen? Oder den Standardlüfter gegen einen leiseren tauschen und einen Gehäuselüfter vom T9 Value auf der anderen Seite montieren, damit auch der Radiator leuchtet


----------



## Softy (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Du könntest erstmal den Serienlüfter ausprobieren, und wenn er Dir zu laut ist, gegen einen oder zwei leisere(n) Lüfter tauschen. Falls du dann einen Dual-Fan Betrieb machen möchtest, würde ich Dir 2 identische (PWM-)Lüfter empfehlen, die außerdem gleich schnell drehen, also über ein Y-PWM-Kabel angeschlossen werden.

Grüße


----------



## x-domi-x (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Lohnt es sich nen DDR3 Ram mit 1600MHz oder mehr zu kaufen? Es gibt sie ja bis 2GHz^^


----------



## Softy (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Nein. Ich würde (auch nur wenn er ein paar € mehr kostet) höchstens 1600MHz-RAM nehmen, dann aber auf die RAM-Spannung achten. Die sollte gemäß der Empfehlung von Intel für SandyBridge nicht höher sein als 1,55 Volt. "schnellerer" RAM hat oft eine Spannung von 1,65 Volt.

Einen Performanceunterschied kannst Du nur messen, aber nicht spüren.


----------



## x-domi-x (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Aha, danke. Und welcher währe mit 1,6GHz zu empfehlen? Würdest du 8 oder 16GB nehmen?


----------



## Softy (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Ob 8GB oder 16GB kann ich Dir nicht beantworten, weil ich nicht weiß, welche Anforderungen die verwendeten Videoschnitt Programme haben. Für ein Gamingsystem reichen 8 GB mehr als aus.

Wenn Du keinen größeren Towerkühler montierst, könntest Du diesen RAM nehmen: G.Skill RipJaws-X DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Aber meine Empfehlung wäre RAM mit 1333 MHz, denn einen Unterschied wirst Du nicht merken


----------



## x-domi-x (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Worin liegen die Unterschiede zwischen den RAM's anderer Hersteller? Ich habe soeben diesen Bericht gefunden: Fünf DDR3-Kits im User-Test mit Sandy-Bridge-CPU - ddr3, ram, sandy bridge allerdings gibt es da keinen Testsieger o.ä.


----------



## Softy (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Für SandyBridge ist der RAM 

Die RAM-Frequenz ist sekundär, weil Sandy i.d.R. nur über den Multi übertaktet wird. Auf folgende Kriterien würde ich achten: Keine Heatspreader (falls ein großer Towerkühler verbaut werden soll), max. 1,5V Spannung und lebenslange Garantie. Dann machst Du nichts falsch.

Auch die Latenzen (CL9 oder CL7) bringen nur ein paar Pünktchen mehr im Benchmark. Da ist kein Unterschied spürbar.

Auch der Hersteller ist fast egal. Größere Schwankungen in der Qualiät sollen OCZ (die stellen ja inzwischen keinen RAM mehr her) und Mushkin haben. Sonst kannst Du jeden Hersteller nehmen, also den Günstigsten.


----------



## x-domi-x (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Die  RipjawsX-Serie ist ja für SandyBridge entwickelt worden, wesshalb gibt es von dieser serie dan trozdem RAM's mit 1,6V?? Was bewirkt eigentlich eine höhere Spannung? Gefallen würde mir dieser RAM: ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Arbeitsspeicher - DDR3 - DDR3-1600 - G.Skill DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1600 Kit besser währe warscheinlich dieser (wegen den 1,5V): ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Arbeitsspeicher - DDR3 - DDR3-1600 - G.Skill DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1600 Kit

Würdest du einen der beiden zuvor verlinkten RAMs oder diesen nehmen?: http://www.alternate.at/html/produc...DWARE&l1=Arbeitsspeicher&l2=DDR3&l3=DDR3-1600


----------



## Softy (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Der RAM-Controller sitzt in der CPU. Eine (zu) hohe RAM-Spannung kann daher die Lebensdauer der CPU verringern.

Für 100€ bekommst Du ja schon 16 GB RAM. Das wäre also totale Geldverschwendung. Ich würde den Günstigsten RAM mit CL9 und 1333 MHz nehmen. 

Wenn Du unbedingt schnelleren RAM nehmen willst, wie wäre es mit dem hier? Für 62€ 8GB mit 1,5V und 1750 MHz : ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Arbeitsspeicher - DDR3 - DDR3-1600 - GeIL DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1600(1750) Kit

Welchen CPU-Kühler willst Du nehmen?


----------



## x-domi-x (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

CPU Kühler -> Corsair H60
16GB für 100€? Ich denke, dan werde ich 16GB nehmen  Sind 4x4GB oder 2x8GB besser?
Sollte ich mich doch noch für 8GB entscheiden, währe der GeIL schon ok. 
Ich gucke halt auch ein bischen aufs Design, denn ich will das ganze ja auch durchs Sichtfenster Präsentiern^^ Und ein knallroter RAM passt nicht besonder gut zur giftgrünen Beleuchtung  (nur als Beispiel)
Aber wenn ne höhere Taktrate wirklich (fast) nichts bringt, werde ich wohl 1333MHz nehmen. Unteranderem auch aus diesem Grund:


			
				Produktbeschreibung vom Intel i7 2600k schrieb:
			
		

> Der integrierte Speichercontroller unterstützt offiziell DDR3-Speicher  bis 1333 MHz und der verbesserte "Dynamic Turbomode" kann den Takt bei  niedrigen Systemtemperaturen (wie nach dem Rechnerstart) kurzzeitig um  bis zu 30% über den Maximalwert anheben.


----------



## SanjiWhite (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Mit der H60 solltest du keine Probleme mit zu hohen Heatspreadern bekommen


----------



## Abufaso (26. Juni 2011)

8 Gb RAM Riegel sind eher selten bzw. teurer. Nimm ruhig 4x4 Gb. 
Wobei 8 Gb auch locker reichen würden.


----------



## x-domi-x (26. Juni 2011)

Ich denke dann werd ich die goldene Mitte nehmen: 12GB 
Oder sind 3 RAM's weniger empfehlenswert? (Wegen der Ansteuerung) Normalerweise ist beim PC ja alles immer 2^x (2, 4, 16, 32, ...)

PS: mal ganz nebenbei, meint ihr bekommt man hackintosh auf diesen pc zum laufen?


----------



## SanjiWhite (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Bei deinem Board und deiner CPU ist es nicht empfehlenswert  Also entscheide dich zwischen 16 oder 8, wobei 8GB völlig ausreichen


----------



## Abufaso (26. Juni 2011)

3 RAMs bringen wenig wegen Dual Channel. Wie der Name schon sagt ist das für immer 2 Riegel, also 2, 4, 6, 8, etc.


----------



## Softy (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*



x-domi-x schrieb:


> 16GB für 100€? Ich denke, dan werde ich 16GB nehmen  Sind 4x4GB oder 2x8GB besser?
> Sollte ich mich doch noch für 8GB entscheiden, währe der GeIL schon ok.



Es gibt derzeit noch keine 8GB Riegel für Sockel 1155-Boards. Daher bleiben nur 4x4 GB, z.B. 2x exceleram Black Sark DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333)

Die finde ich auch recht schick: exceleram Sandy Bridge Rippler DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) oder exceleram Blue Rippler DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333)

Da es den leider nicht bei alternate.de gibt , könntest Du ihn bei mindfactory.de bestellen. Dort entfallen bei Bestelllung zwischen 0h und 6h nämlich die Versandkosten  (ab 100€ Bestellwert)


----------



## Abufaso (26. Juni 2011)

@Softy: Du meintest doch lebenslange Garantie auf die RAMs wäre wichtig, doch jetzt hast du welche vorgeschlagen die diese anscheinend nicht haben.


----------



## Softy (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*



Abufaso schrieb:


> @Softy: Du meintest doch lebenslange Garantie auf die RAMs wäre wichtig, doch jetzt hast du welche vorgeschlagen die diese anscheinend nicht haben.



exceleram ist made in Germany, oder zumindest Endkontrolle made in Germany. Das passt schon  RAM geht i.d.R. entweder gleich kaputt gar nicht


----------



## x-domi-x (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Naja, ich würde es schon toll finden, wenn ich alles bei Alternate bestellen kann. Deshalb habe ich mir folgende RAM's rausgesucht:
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Arbeitsspeicher - DDR3 - DDR3-1333 - GeIL DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1333 Kit
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Arbeitsspeicher - DDR3 - DDR3-1333 - GeIL DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1333(1500) Kit
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Arbeitsspeicher - DDR3 - DDR3-1333 - Kingston HyperX DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1333 Kit
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Arbeitsspeicher - DDR3 - DDR3-1333 - Corsair DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1333 Kit
Worin liegen die Unterschiede zwischen den ersten beiden?
Welchen der 4 würdet ihr unabhängig vom Preis nehmen?
Und bezüglich Menge: Ich werde mal 8GB reingeben, auf 16 kann man immer noch nachrüsten


----------



## Lordac (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Hallo,

der erste RAM von Geil ist DDR3 1333, der zweite DDR3 1500.

Ich suche RAM nach sehr einfachen Kriterien aus, er soll nicht mehr wie 1,5 Volt Spannung benötigen, keine hohen Heatspreader haben weil die so gut wie keinen Vorteil bringen, dem CPU-Kühler aber im Weg umgehen können und möglichst günstig sein weil es kaum noch "schlechten" RAM gibt.

Als erstes habe ich dann den Arbeitsspeicher von TeamGroup Elite im Kopf, es gibt sicher aber auch noch andere Hersteller die ähnlich günstig sind.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Abufaso (26. Juni 2011)

Du lannst jeden der vier nehmen. 
Die Kingston RAMs haben keine Heatspreader, die anderen schon, wenn auch nur sehr kleine.
Wenn die aber bei dir keine Probleme machen würd ich die Corsair RAMs nehmen.


----------



## Softy (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Ich würde den 2. nehmen.


XMP steht für  Extreme Memory Profile. D.h. das Board erkennt den Speicher automatisch und stellt die Frequenz  und Latenzen ein. Falls XMP nicht unterstützt wird, kann man die Spezifikationen auch per Hand im BIOS eingeben.


----------



## SanjiWhite (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Der Unterschied zwischen den ersten beiden: der zweite kann via XMP Profil auf 1500MHz hochgetaktet werden


----------



## x-domi-x (26. Juni 2011)

Aha, danke. Dann werde ich den Zweiten nehmen (2x4GB)

Aber ich kann einfach nicht zum fragen aufhören O.o

Ich habe mal wo SSDs gesehen, die man in nen PCIe slot steckt, die sollen angeblich um da x fache schneller sein als normale SSDs. Könnt ihr mir da welche empfehlen? Mit ca. 150 bis 200 GB. Sind die Teurer als normale SSDs?


----------



## Softy (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Ja, z.B. die OCZ Revo Drives. Ich würde Dir aber eine normale SATA3 SSD empfehlen. Die ist schnell genug für alles


----------



## Abufaso (26. Juni 2011)

Die Revo Drives sind teurer als normale SSDs. Eine ganz normale SSD reicht aber auch.


----------



## Softy (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Du könnstest z.B.  eine Crucial m4 SSD 256GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT256M4SSD2) | Geizhals.at Deutschland nehmen.


----------



## Abufaso (26. Juni 2011)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Du könnstest z.B.  eine Crucial m4 SSD 256GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT256M4SSD2) | Geizhals.at Deutschland nehmen.



@TE: Die gibts auch noch mit 128 Gb, falls dir 340€ zu viel sind.


----------



## Softy (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

@TE

Poste am Besten mal wieder Deine jetzige Zusammenstellung. Für einen besseren Überblick


----------



## x-domi-x (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*



Softy schrieb:


> @TE
> 
> Poste am Besten mal wieder Deine jetzige Zusammenstellung. Für einen besseren Überblick


 
CPU: Intel Core i7-2600K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed
Board: ASRock P67 Extreme4, P67 (B3)
 RAM: warscheinlich GeIL Enhance PLUS DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12000U CL9-9-9-28 (DDR3-1500) (GEP38GB1500C9DC)
 HDD: 2x Samsung Spinpoint F3 500GB
SSD: ka, weis noch nicht ob ne SATA oder PCIe
NT: Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520, 520W ATX 2.3 
 Gehäuse: Sharkoon T9 Value grün mit Sichtfenster + Hotswap: Zalman ZM-HDR1, SATA II Wechselrahmen + 3,5" Frontblende: ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Gehäuse - Zubehör - Sharkoon Front bezel 5.25" open + Größeres Sichtfenster: ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Gehäuse - Zubehör - Sharkoon Rebel9 Window Kit + CCFL: ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Gehäuse - Case Modding - Beleuchtung - Sharkoon Kaltlicht-Kathode 4in1
 Kühler: Corsair Hydro Series H60 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3) (CWCH60)
 Graka: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti OC, 1024MB GDDR5
optional Card Reader: Ultron UCR 75 75in1 3.5" Card Reader/Writer schwarz, intern
 Blu-Ray Brenner: LG Electronics BH10LS30

Ich hoffe, ich habe nichts vergessen


----------



## Softy (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Sieht super aus  Aber wenn Du noch Fragen zu einzelnen Komponenten hast, schieß los


----------



## x-domi-x (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Naja, wie gesagt, das SSD... bringt so ein PCIe Teil wirklich fast keinen merkbaren Unterschied? Übertragungsraten sind ja bis zu doppelt so schnell und noch mehr

//EDIT: 
ich fürchte, wenn ich das alles bei Alternate bestelle wird mir das ca. 1500€ kosten O.o
Aber ich will auch nicht jedes Teil vom billigsten Anbieter kaufen


----------



## Softy (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Die theoretisch maximalen Lese- und Schreibraten sind nur Marketing und sagen nur bedingt etwas über die tatsächliche Performance aus. MMn limitieren alle anderen Komponenten eher, als dass die SSD "ausbremst". Mal abgesehen von reinen Kopiervorgängen, aber auch da wird eine SATA3 SSD schnell genug sein.


----------



## x-domi-x (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Ok, dan nehme ich ne normale SATA3 SSD
Ich denke (oder hoffe  ) dan währe alles geklährt. Spätestens wenn der PC existiert hört ihr nochmal von mir


----------



## Softy (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Bist Du sicher, dass das größere Seitenfenster Teil auch für das Sharkoon T9 passt?


----------



## x-domi-x (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Ja, das habe ich wo gelesen. Das vom T9 Value ist angeblich sogar getönt... leider. Deshalb hat sich jemand das vom Rebel 9 gekauft, ist nicht getönt und größer. Leider finde ich die Seite nicht mehr wo das stand...


----------



## Softy (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Dann passt es ja. Wobei das Gehäuse + HotSwap-Einschub + Seitenfenster dann auf ~100€ kommt. Gäbe es da nicht hochwertigere Gehäuse, die die Features integriert haben? Aber ich glaube, das Thema hatten wir schon   Von daher würde ich es so bestellen


----------



## Abufaso (26. Juni 2011)

Brauchst du wirklich 2x 500 Gb HDDs? Eine HDD mit 1 Tb wäre günstiger.


----------



## Softy (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Mir fällt gerade noch ein, wenn Du den Front-USB3 Anschluss des Gehäuses an den internen USB3-Port des Mainboards anschließen möchtest, brauchst Du noch ein In Win USB 3.0 Kabel intern zu extern. Sonst kannst Du das Kabel des USB3-Anschlusses nur durch das Gehäuse nach hinten führen und an den externen USB3-Port des Boards anschließen.


----------



## Threshold (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*



Softy schrieb:


> Mir fällt gerade noch ein, wenn Du den Front-USB3 Anschluss des Gehäuses an den internen USB3-Port des Mainboards anschließen möchtest, brauchst Du noch ein In Win USB 3.0 Kabel intern zu extern. Sonst kannst Du das Kabel des USB3-Anschlusses nur durch das Gehäuse nach hinten führen und an den externen USB3-Port des Boards anschließen.


 
Da würde ich aber noch etwas warten. Das aktuelle Kabel bietet gerade einmal einen USB Port. Bald wird es welche geben, die 2 USB Ports bieten. Lieber warten und nachkaufen.


----------



## x-domi-x (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*



Softy schrieb:


> Dann passt es ja. Wobei das Gehäuse +  HotSwap-Einschub + Seitenfenster dann auf ~100€ kommt. Gäbe es da nicht  hochwertigere Gehäuse, die die Features integriert haben? Aber ich  glaube, das Thema hatten wir schon   Von daher würde ich es so bestellen


Ja, für Vorschläge bin ich immer gerne offen 
- Front USB 3.0
- Front Audio
- Sichtfenster
- Front Hotswap oder Platz für den 3HE Hotswap kasten von Zalman
- mindestens 2 freie HE (BluRay und Kartenleser)
- MIDI Größe (BigTowers sind mir zu groß)

Mit dem USB 3.0 Adapterkabel warte ich einstweilen noch 



Abufaso schrieb:


> Brauchst du wirklich 2x 500 Gb HDDs? Eine HDD mit 1 Tb wäre günstiger.


Ja, auf eine kommt ne Patition mit Ubuntu, der rest für Daten und auf die Zweite werde ich versuchen Hackintosh zu Installiern, der rest ebenfalls für Daten. Windows 7 kommt auf SSD

MfG Domi


----------



## Abufaso (26. Juni 2011)

Probier mal den Gehäusefinder von Caseking: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Gehaeuse/Gehaeusefinder:::29_10437.html


----------



## Softy (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Da würde ich aber noch etwas warten. Das aktuelle Kabel bietet gerade einmal einen USB Port. Bald wird es welche geben, die 2 USB Ports bieten. Lieber warten und nachkaufen.


 
Das Gehäuse hat aber nur einen Front-USB3-Anschluss 

Das was Du meinst wäre so ein Adapter: Lian Li UC-01 extern/intern USB 3.0-Konverter Der ist bereits erhältltich.


----------



## x-domi-x (29. Juni 2011)

Ich habe gelesen, dass windows 8 irgend so ein uefi 2.x benötigt um gestartet werden zu können, kein bios mehr. (Quelle: text.derstandard.at/1304553650255/UEFI-Firmware-Windows-8-sagt-Goodbye-BIOS) 
Weiß jemand, ob es möglich ist auf den pc, so wie ich ihn konfiguriere windows 8 installieren kann? Ich möchte wenn ich so nen teuren pc zusammenstelle schon windows 8 installieren können


----------



## Softy (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Windows 8 wird afaik auch mit dem normalen BIOS laufen.  Aber das Asrock P67 Extreme4 hat sowieso bereits UEFI. Also alles ok


----------



## x-domi-x (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Aha, dan ist ja eh alles ok. 
Was mich halt noch interessieren würde - ob meine PC Konfiguration mit Hackintosh kompatibel ist. Ich wollte deshalb keinen neuen Thread im Entsprechenden Unterforum aufmachen. Google hat mir leider auch nicht weitergeholfen.


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*



Softy schrieb:


> Das was Du meinst wäre so ein Adapter: Lian Li UC-01 extern/intern USB 3.0-Konverter Der ist bereits erhältltich.


 
Aha das wusste ich nicht. Danke für den Hinweis.
Ich habe meine Front USB 3 noch am Mainboard Slot angeschossen und nicht intern. Ich kaufe mir gleich mal welche.



x-domi-x schrieb:


> Aha, dan ist ja eh alles ok.
> Was mich halt noch interessieren würde - ob meine PC Konfiguration mit Hackintosh kompatibel ist. Ich wollte deshalb keinen neuen Thread im Entsprechenden Unterforum aufmachen. Google hat mir leider auch nicht weitergeholfen.


 
Hackintosh wird in diesem Forum nicht supportet weil es illegal ist. Diese Frage musst in einem anderen Forum stellen oder halt hoffen.


----------



## x-domi-x (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Ist zwar schon lange her, dass ich den Thread eröffnet habe, die Komponenten sind aber immer noch nicht gekauft. Das zusammensparren der letzten paar Euronen dauert länger als geplant. Wieso bekommt man nicht auch schon als Schüler sein monatliches Gehalt?! 
Aber eine Frage ist in der Zwischenzeit noch aufgetaucht - Ich habe ein Logitech Z 5500 5.1 Soundsystem. Diese steht jedoch genau gegenüber von meinem Schreibtisch in meinem Zimmer, ich muss also ~ 10m Kabel verlegen. Würdet ihr das mit 3 Klinkenkabeln, einem Coaxialen Kabel oder Optisch machen? Wenn  Coax oder Optisch, welche Soundkarte könnt ihr da empfeheln? Die onboard Soundkarte vom  ASRock P67 Extreme4, P67 (B3) hatt soweit ich gesehen habe nichts von beiden.

MfG Domi


----------



## Abufaso (21. Juli 2011)

Das Board hat analoge, digital koaxiale und digital optische Ausgänge.  
Eine SoKa sowieso macht keinen Sinn, da sie das Audiosignal unverändert weitergibt, genau wie beim Onboardsound auch. Das Wichtige an einer Soundkarte (die guten Digital-Analog Wandler) bleiben hierbei also ungenutzt. 
Über solch eine Entfernung würde ich eine der beiden digitalen Übertragungsarten nehmen, also entweder optisch oder koaxial.


----------



## x-domi-x (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Aha. Danke für die Info 

Mal ne blöde Frage - von wo bekommt man eigentlich ein so langes Optisches oder Koaxiales Kabel? Bei Alternate habe ich nichts gefunden.


----------



## Abufaso (21. Juli 2011)

Schau mal bei Geizhals nach.

Hier das zweite von oben zum Beispiel: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?cat=kabelhdmi&xf=505_Optisch~503_10#xf_top
Gibts auch bei Hardwareversand.de 

Oder dasselbe Kabel nur koaxial:
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/235057
Gibts aber nur bei Amazon.


----------



## Lordac (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Hallo,



x-domi-x schrieb:


> Ist zwar schon lange her, dass ich den Thread eröffnet habe, die Komponenten sind aber immer noch nicht gekauft. Das zusammensparren der letzten paar Euronen dauert länger als geplant.


wenn das die aktuelle Zusammenstellung ist:



x-domi-x schrieb:


> CPU: Intel Core i7-2600K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed
> Board: ASRock P67 Extreme4, P67 (B3)
> RAM: warscheinlich GeIL Enhance PLUS DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12000U CL9-9-9-28 (DDR3-1500) (GEP38GB1500C9DC)
> HDD: 2x Samsung Spinpoint F3 500GB
> ...


gäbe es schon Sparpotenzial, das hängt aber davon ab ob du all das was bisher ausgesucht wurde wirklich brauchst (habe den Thread nicht ganz gelesen) bzw. so nutzt das sich der Preis dafür lohnt. 

Das wären die für mich wichtigsten Fragen:

- profitieren deine Programme vom Hyperthreading des i7?
- nutzt du diese hauptsächlich oder wird mehr gespielt?
- willst du die CPU hoch übertakten oder würde auch ein günstigerer Luftkühler (z.B. Scythe Mugen 2) reichen?
- muss es DDR3 1500 sein oder würde auch günstigerer 1333`er RAM (z.B. TeamGroup Elite) reichen?
- würde beim Mainboard auch die Ausstattung des MSI P67A-G45 reichen?
- muss eine SSD rein?
- brauchst du einen Kartenleser?
- brauchst du einen Blu-ray-Brenner oder würde auch ein Blu-ray-Laufwerk mit DVD/CD-Brenner (LG CH08LS10) reichen?
- muss die Kaltlichtkathode sein?
- warum das extra Fenster?

Nicht böse sein falls die Fragen schon beantwortet wurden, mir ist das nur auf den ersten Blick aufgefallen. Wenn du das alles möchtest/brauchst ist das vollkommen in Ordnung, aber an der ein oder anderen Stelle könnte man schon sparen um den PC günstiger zu machen!

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## x-domi-x (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Ich habe mich jetzt auf den i5-2500k umentschieden. Bei den anderen Sachen würde ich schon gerne bleiben. Ich möchte so viele kleine Extras, weil der PC ein allrounder werrden soll. Zum Gamen, Videoschnitt, Internet surfen, Fernseher und Heimkino, Datensicherung (über Hotswap) .....

MfG Domi


----------



## huntertech (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Beim Ram kannst du aber wirklich den Günstigeren 1333er nehmen. Wieviele Anschlüsse usw. du am MoBo brauchst, musst du ja wissen. Die H60 braucht auch niemand, ein [FONT=&quot]EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand Rev. B wäre bei geringerer Lautstärke etwa gleich leistungsfähig. 
[/FONT]


----------



## x-domi-x (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Gibt es eine günstige, empfehlenswerte 300 Mb/s Wlan Karte?


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Warum nimmst du keinen Stick?


----------



## Abufaso (24. Juli 2011)

Wie wär die hier? http://geizhals.at/deutschland/334831


----------



## tobibo (24. Juli 2011)

Karten sind meistens bei gleicher Leistung teurer als Sticks, welche man dazu auch noch besser positionieren und in jedem Fall in den nächsten PC übernehmen kann.
Ich würde aber, wenn dann eine Pci-E Karte nehmen, da PCI so langsam am aussterben ist.


----------



## Taurin (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Warum nicht das internet aus der Steckdose?  Netgear XAVB2001-100PES Powerline AV Adapter Kit: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör   Ich habe es schon mit 3 sticks probiert - Fritzbox Wlan Stick, Netgear Wlan Stick und einem D-Link Wlanstick.

Alle 3 waren absolut ungeeignet wenn große Datenmengen gezogen werden, sei es beim Mapwechsel wie bei CSS und die Karten und Skins etc. werden geladen, dann trennt sich der Stick.
Ich habe es mit einem Fritzbox Wlan router und einem D-link router gehabt. Mit meinen 3 Laptops habe ich auf keinem Router solche Probleme da läuft alles optimal. Auch war ich nicht von einem PCI Wlan karte überzeugt.

Ich benutze seit einem Jahr die Alternative aus der Steckdose und es läuft zu 100 Prozent als wär ich nicht einen Meter vom Router entfernt. Somit spar ich mir auch das verlegen von einem c.a. 35- 40 m.langem Kabel was ich sonst gebraucht hätte, welches durch die Wohnung hätte gezogen werden müssen.

Jetzt ist, bzw sind die zwei steckadapter natürlich teuerer aber definitiv ihr Geld wert, ich hatte letztes Jahr das Glück auf ein Angebot von Neatgear.

MFG Taurin


----------



## huntertech (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Laut PCGH-Test am schnellsten sind diese bzw. einzeln dieser.


----------



## x-domi-x (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Huch, die Stecker für Netzwerk über die Stekdose sind schon ziemlich teuer. Ich möchte lieber beim Wlan bleiben, da ich mich auch öfters mit anderen Netzwerken verbinde (z.B. Hotspot über Handy) weil unser Internet manchmal ziemlich spinnt. Wlan Karte würde ich dem Stick bevorzugen, aus dem einfachen Grund weil diese dann im PC integreiert ist. Wenn ein USB Stick deutliche Vorteile hatt, würde ich auch einen Stick nehmen. Wlan karte soll aber schon (wie von *tobibo *vorgeschlagen) PCIe sein, soweit hab ich nicht gedacht 

Und was ich total vergessen habe - ein überspannungsschutz muss sein!! Der PC darf bei nem Stromausfall abstürzen und weiß Gott was aber auf keinen Fall Überspannung bei Blitzeinschlag o.ä.! Wenn der Kaputt wird, ist das ne Katastrophe für mich. Eine USV währe zwar toll, aber leider viel zu teuer. Gibt es bei den Überspannungsschutz zwischensteckern unterschiede, oder kann man da einfach den billigsten nehmen?
MfG Domi


----------



## huntertech (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Ich halte nichts von dem Shice. Alle guten Netzteile haben Überspannungsschutz. Wenn du auf Nummer ganz sicher gehen willst, gibt es auch Steckerleisten mit Blitzschutz, ob die was taugen: ka: Mein PC hängt zumindest alleine und der Rest an einer Blitzschutzleiste, auf moderne NT kann man sich eigentlich verlassen.


----------



## Softy (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*



huntertech schrieb:


> Ich halte nichts von dem Shice. Alle guten Netzteile haben Überspannungsschutz. Wenn du auf Nummer ganz sicher gehen willst, gibt es auch Steckerleisten mit Blitzschutz, ob die was taugen: ka: Mein PC hängt zumindest alleine und der Rest an einer Blitzschutzleiste, auf moderne NT kann man sich eigentlich verlassen.



Das ist falsch. Weder Überspannungsschutzsteckdosen, und noch viel viel weniger der Überspannungsschutz des Netzteils bieten sicheren Schutz vor Blitzeinschlag!  Da hilft nur weg vom Stromnetz (und ggf. Telefonnetz) während eines Gewitters.


----------



## huntertech (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*



Softy schrieb:


> Das ist falsch. Weder Überspannungsschutzsteckdosen, und noch viel viel weniger der Überspannungsschutz des Netzteils bieten sicheren Schutz vor Blitzeinschlag!  Da hilft nur weg vom Stromnetz (und ggf. Telefonnetz) während eines Gewitters.


 Ich habe nie behauptet, dass das sicher ist oder dieser Schutz irgendetwas bringt! Ich habe nur geschrieben, dass solch ein Schutz schon in Netzteilen integriert ist und zusätzliche Zwischenstecker nichts bringen. Niemand hat je behauptet, dass man nen Blitzschlag mit einer Mini-Schaltung abhalten könnte, da hast du was falsch verstanden


----------



## Softy (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Wenn Du in Bezug auf Blitzschläge schreibst "...auf moderne Netzteile kann man sich eigentlich verlassen." Dann ist das falsch.


----------



## huntertech (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Du kannst dich drauf verlassen, dass alles drin ist, was andere Komponenten nicht auch könnten, so war das gemeint  Ein NT kann Strombezüglich das nicht, was man mit normalen Mitteln eh nicht erreichbar wäre.


----------



## x-domi-x (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Aha. Also ist so ein Überspannungsschutz ne unnötige investition...

Und die PCIe Wlan karte? Was haltet ihr von dieser? -> ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Netzwerktechnik - WLAN - Adapter - Edimax EW-7612PIn

MfG Domi


----------



## Softy (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Ich würde eher einen Stick nehmen, mit einem kurzen Verlängerungskabel. Dann kann er so ausgerichtet werden, dass der Empfang möglichst gut ist, oder wo er am wenigsten stört.


----------



## x-domi-x (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Einen Wlan stick habe ich bereits ( war bei meinem dlink router dabei) aber der hat kaum reichweite und ist trotz 150 Mb/s sehr langsam.


----------



## huntertech (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Vielleicht liegt es ja am Router? Ich habe z.B. auch meinen einige Jahre alten Router gegen einen aktuellen getauscht und schon wurde aus einem Balken auf 5m Entfernung 4 Balken durch nen Boden + 5m.


----------



## Softy (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Ob dann eine Karte besser funktioniert, weiß ich nicht. Ist die Sendeleistung nicht gesetzlich vorgeschrieben?


----------



## huntertech (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*



Softy schrieb:


> Ob dann eine Karte besser funktioniert, weiß ich nicht. Ist die Sendeleistung nicht gesetzlich vorgeschrieben?


 Soweit ich weiß gesetzlich begrenzt, wegen Störungen.


----------



## x-domi-x (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Meine aktuelle Einkaufsliste sieht so aus:

MB: ASRock P67 Extreme4
RAM: GeIL DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1333(1500) Kit
HDD: 2x Samsung HD502HJ 500 GB
SSD: Crucial RealSSD M4 2,5" SSD 64 GB
Brenner: LiteOn iHBS112-37
SATA: 4x Sharkoon SATA Kabel 
NT: Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520
Case: Sharkoon T9 Value green edition
Frontblende: 2x Sharkoon Front bezel 5.25" open
Größeres Fenster: Sharkoon Rebel9 Window Kit
HotSwap: Zalman ZM-HDR1
Beleuchtung: Sharkoon Kaltlicht-Kathode 4in1
CPU: Intel® Core™ i5-2500K
CPU Kühlung: Corsair Hydro Series H60
Währmeleitpaste: Noctua NT-H1 Wärmeleitpaste 
Graka: GIGABYTE GV-N560OC-1GI
Kartenlesegerät: Sharkoon Media Reader III
USB: 2x Diverse Adapter Slotblech 2xUSB

Und eine Wlan Karte mit PCIe und 300Mb/s möchte ich noch. Kennt da jemand eine, die gut und günstig ist?

Habe ich irgendwas vergessen? Ein Kabel? Einen Adapter? Sonst irgendwas? Ich möchte alles bei Alternate bestellen und da würde ich es ziemlich doof finden, wenn ich zuhause feststellen muss, dass ich was vergessen habe.


MfG Domi


----------



## huntertech (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Ich würde lieber 1x1TB nehmen, statt 2x0,5TB. Von Laktlichtkathoden würde ich eher abraten, nimm LED-Ketten, ist sicherer und die von NZXT (1m bis 2m) können das Gehäuse viel gleichmäßiger ausleuchten. Auf extra Wärmeleitpaste kannst du auch verzichten, die ist beim H60 dabei. Wenn du nicht bauen lässt sondern selber baust, wäre der EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand Rev. B sinnvoller. Die Grafikkarte würde ich gegen die [URL="http://www.pcgameshardware.de/preisvergleich/a610616.html"]Asus ENGTX560 Ti DCII/2DI [/URL]tauschen, die ist im Leerlauf etwas leiser. Ob du den ganzen Zusatzquatsch (Hotswap, USB, ...) brauchst, musst du ja wissen. Bei der WLan-Karte würde ich eher einen Stick nehmen, den kannst du du definitiv mit in den nächsten PC nehmen und besser ausrichten.

Vergessen dürftest du eigentlich nichts haben.


----------



## x-domi-x (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Ich möchte schon 2 Festplatten. Bei Videoschnitt oder mehreren Betriebssystemen ist das nützlich.
Mhm... das mit LED oder CCFL überlege ich mir noch.
Bezüglich Kühlung - ich möchte das man den PC auch von innen gut sehen kann und da befürchte ich, dass der Alpenföhn die die Sicht verdeckt. Corsairs H60 ist jedoch nur ein kleiner, eleganter Quarder über der CPU
Graka werde ich die von Asus nehmen 
Naja, nen stick würde ich wenn schon auch nur hinten an den PC schließen, ich mag den Kabelsalat nicht. Deshalb denke ich, kann ich ne Wlan Karte auch nehmen

Zum Case:
Langsam komme ich zur Meinung, eine Blaue Beleuchtung würde mir besser gefallen, das Sharkoon T9 Value gibt es aber nicht mit blauen Lüftern. Könnt ihr mir 3 Blau beleuchtete 120mm Gehäuselüfter empfehlen? Wenn möglich leise und viel luftdurchsatz.

MfG Domi


----------



## Lordac (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Hallo,



x-domi-x schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir 3 Blau beleuchtete 120mm Gehäuselüfter empfehlen? Wenn möglich leise und viel Luftdurchsatz.


schau dir mal die Enermax T.B.Apollish blau an.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## tobibo (26. Juli 2011)

Wenn du es etwas günstiger willst, schau dir das Sharkoon t5 an, das ist blau oder die verschiedenen Xigmatek Midgards oder Die Lancool First Knight Series K58 bzw K62.


----------



## huntertech (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Im Prinzip hat Enermax momentan viele gute Lüfter, in 12cm und 14cm, jeweils unbeleuchtet, blau und rot.

Enermax T.B. Silence (12cm) (~5€) bzw. in rot oder blau oder 14cm bzw. in rot oder blau

Dann würde ich dir noch Festplattenentkoppler empfehlen, in deinem Fall bräuchtest du 2 Stück:

Sharkoon HDD Vibe-Fixer 3

Oder du nimmst Lancool, etwas wertiger, sieht in blau auch super aus (hat auch teilweise blaue Lüfter vorinstalliert):

Lancool Dragonlord


----------



## x-domi-x (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Danke für eure Tipps und Vorschläge 

Ich denke, ich werde 3x den  Enermax T.B.Apollish blau nehmen.

Was haltet ihr von diesem LED-Band? -> Caseking.de » Modding » Beleuchtung » FlexLights » Lamptron FlexLight Professional - 15 LEDs - ice blue
Wieviele würdet ihr nehmen? Eines? Zwei? Vier?

Bei den Cases würde ich gerne bei Sharkoon's T9 Serie bleiben. Beim T5 kann ich das HotSwap Teil von Zallman nicht ganz unten hingeben und in der Mitte würde es warscheinlich doof aussehen.

MfG Domi


----------



## huntertech (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Also mein Favourit bei den LED-Leisten sind ja die Modelle von NZXT. Die gibt's in 1m und 2m und haben 15 bzw. 30 Dioden über die ganze Länge verteilt. Für ein ATX-Gehäuse kannst du 2m nehmen, bei mATX oder mITX besser 1m. Damit kannst du dein Gehäuse deutlich besser ausleuchten, als wenn du eine kurze, hell leuchtende Leiste hast.


----------



## x-domi-x (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Meinst du? Ich habe nämlich die Befürchtung, dass es schlechter geht,  weil da normale LED's drauf sind, und die haben normalerweise einen  kleinen Abstrahlwinkel. Und die kann ich ja schlecht jede einzelne LED  so befestigen, das sie da hinleuchtet, wo sie soll. Soetwas wie das von  NZXT könnte ich selber auch machen. Aber wie bereits gesagt, meine  Sorgen sind, dass die LEDs irgendwo hinleuchten, nur nicht da hin, wo  sie sollen, denn die kann man ja nicht ordentlich befestigen. LED bänder  kann ich leider nicht selber machen, denn die sind alle SMD.

Aber ich hätte immer noch gerne ne Wlankarte und weiß nicht welche!!


----------



## huntertech (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Tschuldige, beim WLan kann ich dir nicht helfen 

Die langen Ketten werden ja entlang der Gehäusekanten verlegt und so strahlen sie immer quer durch das Gehäuse, das gibt also trotz geringem Abstrahlwinkel ein gleichmäßiges Beleuchtungsbild. Mit kurzen Ketten oder einzelnen LEDs hast du nur einen kleinen Bereich, den du beleuchten kannst!


----------



## tobibo (26. Juli 2011)

Kauf dir doch einfach irgend einen Stick, der gute Bewertungen hat oder halt ne Karte, die sin eben meistens etwas teurer.


----------



## x-domi-x (9. August 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Jetzt habe ich endlich das Geld beisammen 

Was mir aber soeben eingefallen ist - wie befestige ich das SSD? Ist ja ein 2,5" laufwerk. Weiß jemand, ob da beim Sharkun T9 Value was dabei ist um solche 2,5" Laufwerke zu montiern?

PS: Werden für Sata 600 spezielle Kabel benötigt, oder reichen da ganz normale Sata Kabel?

MfG Domi


----------



## tobibo (9. August 2011)

Einbaurahmen kosten 1 Euro, daher würde  ich zur Sicherheit einen mitbestellen, ansonsten schau mal auf der Homepage von Sharkoon.

Wenn ein Board Sata 6GB/s hat, sollten auch passende Kabel beiliegen, im Regelfall 2 Stück, auch das kannst du auf der Homepage des Herstellers nachschauen.

Poste aber nochmal deine Konfig, zur Sicherheit.


----------



## huntertech (9. August 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Wenn alle Stricke reißen kannst du die SSD auch provisorisch mit Klebeband befestigen


----------



## tobibo (9. August 2011)

huntertech schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn alle Stricke reißen kannst du die SSD auch provisorisch mit Klebeband befestigen



Du immer mit deinem Klebeband 
Das kostet auch was


----------



## huntertech (9. August 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Das hat man aber meist da  Und selbst wenn nicht, kann man die SSD auch einfach ins Gehäuse legen


----------



## x-domi-x (9. August 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Also wenn die Einbaurahmen so bilig sind, bestell ich gleich einen mit. Das mit dem Klebeband würde ich der SSD gerne ersparren 

Vollständige Konfiguration poste ich morgen, habe die Liste momentan nicht zur hand.

MB wird ein Asrock P67 Extreme4. Da gibt es jetzt eine neuere Version (P67 Extreme4 gen3 oder ähnlich). Würdet ihr diese bevorzugen?

MfG Domi


----------



## tobibo (10. August 2011)

x-domi-x schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn die Einbaurahmen so bilig sind, bestell ich gleich einen mit. Das mit dem Klebeband würde ich der SSD gerne ersparren
> 
> Vollständige Konfiguration poste ich morgen, habe die Liste momentan nicht zur hand.
> 
> ...



Das ist die mit pci-e 3 oder?
Die lohnt sich nicht, kommt drauf an, ob sie mehr kostet...gib mal Link


----------



## x-domi-x (10. August 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Hier das normale : ASRock > Produkte > P67 Extreme4
Hier das neue gen3: ASRock > Produkte > P67 Extreme4 Gen3

Kostenunterschied liegt bei ~ 7€ 


Hier noch mal meine Aktuelle Konfiguration:

MB: ASRock P67 Extreme4
RAM: GeIL DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1333(1500) Kit
HDD: 2x Samsung HD502HJ 500 GB
Dämpfer: 2x Sharkoon HDD Vibe-Fixer 3 5,25" 
SSD: Crucial RealSSD M4 2,5" SSD 64 GB
Brenner: LG BH10LS
SATA: Sharkoon SATA Kabel
NT: Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520
Case: Sharkoon T9 Value black edition 
Lüfter: 4x Enermax T.B.Apollish Blau 120x120x25
Frontblende: 2x Sharkoon Front bezel 5.25" open
Größeres Fenster: Sharkoon Rebel9 Window Kit
HotSwap: Zalman ZM-HDR1
Beleuchtung: Sharkoon Kaltlicht-Kathode 4in1
CPU: [Intel® Core™ i5-2500K] oder [Intel® Core™ i7-2600K]
CPU Kühlung: Corsair Hydro Series H60
Graka: ASUS ENGTX560 Ti DCII/2DI
Kartenlesegerät: Sharkoon Media Reader III
USB: 2x Diverse Adapter Slotblech 2xUSB
Wlan: Edimax EW-7612PIn 

Ob i7 oder i5 hängt noch davon ab, wieviel mein Dad endgültig mit zahlt. Ich weiß, der i7 ist eigentlich unnötig, es währe aber trozdem ein tolles Gefühl zu wissen, man fährt den Ferrari unter den Prozzis 
Und auch wenn es noch bessere CPU's gibt - es gibt auch noch bessere Autos. 

Und ich nehme desshalb Kaltlichtkathoden, weil bei den LED's kann ich mich irgendwie nicht so recht entscheiden, und viel teurer sind sie auch. Vileicht gibts ja später mal ein upgrade auf LED 


MfG Domi


*
//EDIT:
*

Ich habe soeben festgestellt, das Mainboard hat "nur" 4 Sata anschlüsse. Mit 3fach Hotswap, 2x HDD und 1x SSD komme ich aber auf 6. Gibt es so ne art Sata verteiler oder eine andere Art die Sata Anschlüsse zu vermehren?


----------



## Abufaso (10. August 2011)

Das Extreme4 hat soweit ich es gesehen hab aber 8 Sata Anschlüsse. 
LEDs haben halt die Vorteile dass sie stärker leuchten und biegbar sind.


----------



## tobibo (10. August 2011)

Alle aktuellen Mainboards (bis auf ein paar mini-itx) habe 6 Sata Anschlüsse, sie teureren Boards haben meistens 8.

Sata Anschlüsse kann man über eine Pci/Pci-E Erweiterungssteckkarte nachrüsten.


----------



## x-domi-x (10. August 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Ahh, sorry, das hat wirklich 8. Ich habe am Bild vom Mainboard nur 4 Sata Anschlüsse gesehen, weil je zwei übereinander sind. Ich sollte das nächste mal besser die Technischen Daten ansehen 

MfG Domi


----------



## Abufaso (10. August 2011)

x-domi-x schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe soeben festgestellt, das Mainboard hat "nur" 4 Sata anschlüsse. Mit 3fach Hotswap, 2x HDD und 1x SSD komme ich aber auf 6.



Kleine Anmerkung: Mit optischem Laufwerk und möglicherweise eSata hast du deine acht Anschlüsse aber auch schon voll.. 

Ach ja, wenn du nen Ferrari Prozzi willst hol dir eine 1366 Plattform oder wart auf Sandy Bridge E.  Aber dann wirds halt echt teuer..


----------



## tobibo (10. August 2011)

Abufaso schrieb:
			
		

> Kleine Anmerkung: Mit optischem Laufwerk und möglicherweise eSata hast du deine acht Anschlüsse aber auch schon voll..
> 
> Ach ja, wenn du nen Ferrari Prozzi willst hol dir eine 1366 Plattform oder wart auf Sandy Bridge E.  Aber dann wirds halt echt teuer..



So siehts aus...Auf S1366 würde ich aber nichtmehr setzen, ist einfach tot
@TE 
wieso hast du 3* Hotswap?


----------



## huntertech (10. August 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Konfig sieht gut aus  Aber echt mal, wozu 3x Hotswap?


----------



## x-domi-x (10. August 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Weil das Hotswapteil von Zalman 3 Hotswap schächte hat. Und so ein einzelnes 5,25" (oder welches maß die Teile auch immer haben  ) Hotswaplaufwerk sieht optisch nicht so besonders gut aus 

MfG Domi


----------



## huntertech (10. August 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Du brauchst nie im Leben 3 Hotswapplätze gleichzeitig!


----------



## x-domi-x (10. August 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Das ist mir auch klar...

Könntest du mir einen empfehlen? Einen einzelnen? Wenn möglich einen ohne Schloss.
Was für mich auf keinen Fall in Frage kommt, sind welche die so aussehen:


----------



## huntertech (10. August 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Kann leider nichts empfehlen, habe noch nie Hotswap gebraucht


----------



## tobibo (10. August 2011)

Frag Quanti, der hat solche Festplattenwechseleinschübe.
Oder kauf dir ein Gehäuse mit Hot-Swap, wie das CM 690 Advanced.


----------



## huntertech (10. August 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Quanti hat ja auch 5293 Festplatten 

Für was brauchst du Hotswap denn? Kaum einer wird mit einer Platte ohne Gehäuse zu dir kommen und sagen: "Hier, schließ mal an!"


----------



## tobibo (10. August 2011)

huntertech schrieb:
			
		

> Quanti hat ja auch 5293 Festplatten
> 
> Für was brauchst du Hotswap denn? Kaum einer wird mit einer Platte ohne Gehäuse zu dir kommen und sagen: "Hier, schließ mal an!"



Genau, viele meinen auch, es vielleicht irgendwann einmal eventuell brauchen zu müssen oder sehen es als nettes Gadget.
Wirklich brauchen tun das die allerwenigsten...


----------



## x-domi-x (10. August 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Zur datensicherung und aus den verschiedensten anderten Gründen. Habe mir schon öfters von jemanden so einen USB SATA Converter ausleihen müssen, damit soll jetzt schluss sein. 

PS: Ich denke, ich werde doch dieses Teil nehmen: ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Festplatten - Zubehör - Wechselrahmen - Antec Easy SATA
Dann haben vorne doch noch zwei Lüfter platz 

MfG Domi


----------



## huntertech (10. August 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Wozu brauchst du 2 Lüfter?


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. August 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*



x-domi-x schrieb:


> Das ist mir auch klar...
> 
> Könntest du mir einen empfehlen? Einen einzelnen? Wenn möglich einen ohne Schloss.
> Was für mich auf keinen Fall in Frage kommt, sind welche die so aussehen:


 
Ein Schloss haben die alle, ist Standard und die sehen auch alle so aus, lässt sich halt nicht anders gestalten, wenn man die Festplatte vorne rausnehmen will.



x-domi-x schrieb:


> Zur datensicherung und aus den verschiedensten anderten Gründen. Habe mir schon öfters von jemanden so einen USB SATA Converter ausleihen müssen, damit soll jetzt schluss sein.


 
Kauf dir eine Docking Station, ist besser und hat auch USB 3.
Equip HDD Docking Station, USB 3.0 (128579) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## x-domi-x (10. August 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Ich wollte schon fast bestellen, da ist mir noch was aufgefallen.

Bei dieser TV Karte steht, die ist für PCI: https://www.alternate.at/html/product/TV-Karten_DVB-C/Terratec/Cinergy_C_HD/248869/?
Ich habe aber noch nie nen PCI gesehen, der in 3 Teile unterteilt ist (sieht man auf den bildern). Kann ich die am ASRock P67 Extreme4 anschließen?? Auf den bildern habe ich da keine PCI slots am MB gesehen, die in 3 Teile unterteilt sind 

Währe über schnelle Antwort dankbar, weil ich soeben bestellen wollte.

MfG Domi


----------



## huntertech (10. August 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

So sieht ein PCI-Slot nunmal aus, kannst bestellen 

Wenn du Fragen/Probleme mit dem Teil oder der Software hast, frag mich ruhig


----------



## x-domi-x (10. August 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Passt das wirklich?? Ich habe momentan eine Cinergy 4000 oder wie das teil heist (ist noch analog, desshalb will ich was neues), das hat auch nen PCI Anschluss, der ist aber nur in zwei Teile unterteilt 

Hast du die DVB-C karte, weil ich dich bei problemen fragen kann? 

MfG Domi


----------



## x-domi-x (10. August 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Noch ne Frage vor der Bestellung - Das Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520 ist momentan nicht lieferbar, auch kein stärkeres dieser Serie. Ich würde aber schon gerne nen funktionierenden PC zusammenstellen können, wenn die Lieferung kommt 
Also benötige ich dringend eine alternative.

Das Netzteil soll leise sein und genügend Leistung für meine Konfiguration bringen. Bin euch über schnelle Vorschläge sehr dankbar!! 

MfG Domi


----------



## Softy (10. August 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Das hier wäre eine gute und sehr leise Alternative: ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Gehäuse - Netzteile - ab 500 Watt - be quiet! Straight Power E8 500W

Oder auch das hier: ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Gehäuse - Netzteile - ab 500 Watt - Rasurbo Real&Power RAPM550 (mit Kabelmanagment)

Oder ein Seasonic S oder M12-II


----------



## x-domi-x (10. August 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Danke. Mein Bauchgefühl hat sich für das be quiet entschieden.


*Jetzt mal ein Großes Dankeschön von mir an alle, die mir hier Empfehlungen, Vorschläge und Ratschläge gemacht haben. Finde ich echt toll von euch* 


Nun ist alles bestellt *freu* 
Ich kann es garnicht mehr erwarten bis alles geliefert wird!! 


MfG Domi


----------



## huntertech (10. August 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Viel Spaß mit deinem Rechner, schön, wenn du zufrieden bist. Kannst ja Feedback über Lautsärke usw. geben und Bilder sind auch gern gesehen 

Ich habe die TerraTec Cinergy S2 PCI HD, also eine Karte mit DVB-S2 Tuner. Ist zwar eine andere Karte aber das Programm (Terratec Home Cinema) ist ja ein anderes und da hab ich schon einiges mit testen müssen, bis es so lief, wie es soll, daher stelle ich mich für Fragen aller Art zur Verfügung, denn richtig Konfiguriert ist das Programm echt spitze!


----------



## Softy (10. August 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Ich bin gespannt, ob der ganze Kram kompatibel ist 

Kleiner Scherz


----------



## x-domi-x (10. August 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Bilder poste ich gerne, sobald alles da ist 
Feedback gibt's dann natürlich auch.

@softy: das will ich mal annehmen 

MfG Domi


----------



## huntertech (10. August 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*



x-domi-x schrieb:


> @softy: das will ich mal annehmen


 Ich auch


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. August 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*



Softy schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt, ob der ganze Kram kompatibel ist



Er kann schon froh sein, wenn er die Verpackung auf kriegt, die ist inzwischen sehr kniffelig geworden. 

Ich hab mir mal Stärkungspillen gekauft, hab aber die Verkackung nicht aufbekommen.


----------



## huntertech (11. August 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Versuch's mal mit ner Schere


----------



## x-domi-x (7. September 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

COMPUTER IST DAAA!!! *freu*  

Hat noch etwas gedauert, weil er nicht mehr vor dem Urlaub gekommen ist... aber jetzt ist er (mit ausnahme des Kartenlesers und dem Hotswapschacht glaube ich) endlich da!! 

Hier die ersten Bilder: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Zusammenbau steht für heute Vormittag am Programm. 

MfG Domi


----------



## huntertech (7. September 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Schöne Bilder *auch will*  Dann mach dich mal ans Basteln


----------



## x-domi-x (7. September 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

PC ist bald fertig, bald gibts Bilder 

Eine Frage zur Verkabelung habe ich. An der Graka sind 2  Stromanschlüsse... muss ich wirklich bei beiden einen Stecker  anschließen, oder reicht es bei einem? 

MfG Domi


----------



## huntertech (7. September 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Kannst ja gerne probieren, was mit einem Stecker passiert. Manche Karten gehen an und stürzen irgendwann (unter Last) ab, manche gehen garnicht erst an und andere piepen. Wieder andere gehen auch mit einem Stecker super. Aber zum ordnungsgemäßen Betrieb müssen beide drin sein


----------



## x-domi-x (7. September 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Ich habe jetzt einfach beide kabel angeschlossen 
Was mich aber momentan viel mehr stört - quer durch den ordentlich aufgeräumten Innenraum meines PC's ist das 12V 8-Pin ATX Kabel gespannt - es ist viel zu kurz 
Und ich finde nichteinmal ein Verlängerungsstück dafür 
Weiß jemand, von wo man so ein Verlängerungskabel bekommt? Sollte mindestens 50cm sein. Und im Idealfall währe es auch schon einem schwarzen Plastikgitter umhüllt  k.a. wie man das nennt.

MfG Domi


----------



## huntertech (7. September 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Sleeve nennt sich sowas  Caseking hat sowas im Angebot, für Moddingartikel, Wasserkühlungen und Gehäuse immer da vorbeischauen!


----------



## Abufaso (7. September 2011)

Gibts bei Caseking, von BitFenix, schwarz, und 45cm lang. http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...engerung-45cm-sleeved-black-black::15938.html


----------



## x-domi-x (8. September 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Danke 

Eine Frage hab ich noch, denn die konnte mir weder Google noch die foren SuFu beantworten.
Gibt es von nVidia auch so ne software, wie von ATI den Catalyst Control Center?

PS: Auf die Bilder hab ich ganz vergessen!!  Die gibt's dann morgen. 

MfG Domi


----------



## huntertech (8. September 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Klar gibt es die, ist einfach der NVidia-Treiber.


----------



## x-domi-x (8. September 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Aha.

Ich muss sagen, ich bin total zufrieden mit meinem PC!! 

Wenn nach 10 min Prime95 Corsair's H60 auf vollgas läuft, bleibt zwar die CPU Temperatur um die 50°C, aber der Lüfter macht einen höllen Lärm!! 
Aber beim Internet surfen und anderen wenig leistungsbedürftigen Sachen läuft der Lüfter vom Radiator auf kleinster Stufe und ist unhöhrbar  Dann ist nurnoch die Graka höhrbar, aber ich habe noch nichts gefunden, womit ich die Lüfter etwas langsamer laufen lassen könnte...

Und den Alurahmen, auf dem man das SSD montiert musste ich etwas modifizieren. Wenn ich das SSD so montiert hätte, wie vorgesehen, hätte ich die Schrauben der Vibe-Fixer nicht ganz in den Alurahmen hineindrehen können (das SSD war zu nahe am Rand) 


Hier die versprochenen Bilder: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## huntertech (8. September 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Du hast jetzt nicht ernsthaft eine SSD entkoppelt . Was nicht vibriert, muss auch nicht entkoppelt werden 

Die H60 ist für hohe Drehzahlen ausgelegt, wirklich leise wird die nie werden, kann sie garnicht. Die Grafikkarte kannst du (mit Garantieverlust) per MSI Afterburner drosseln.


----------



## x-domi-x (8. September 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

@huntertech:
Jaaa, ich hab die SSD entkoppelt   Ich hatte unabsichtlich anstatt 2 Fibe-Fixer 3 bestellt. Zum zurücksenden war ich zu faul, also verbaute ich sie 

Ich weiß nicht so recht... ich glaube ne leisere Graka ist mir keinen Garantieverlust wert...


Weitere Bilder...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x-domi-x (8. September 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Und noch ein paar Bilder...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## huntertech (8. September 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Ahh Bilder 

Sieht super aus, aber warum hast du die Slotblenden vorne rausgenommen?


----------



## x-domi-x (8. September 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Da kommt noch ein Kartenleser und ein Hotswaplaufwerk hinein.  Wurde noch nicht geliefert (war nicht lagernd). Die blenden habe ich beim Zusammenbau schon herausgenommen, da dies sehr umständlich ist, da muss man die gesammte Plastikfront abnehmen  Das muss nicht unbedingt ein zweites mal sein... 

MfG Domi


----------



## huntertech (8. September 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Hast es doch überlebt


----------



## Softy (9. September 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Sieht super aus 

Leuchten die LED-Lüfter so hell, oder hast Du mit Kaltlichtkathoden o.ä. nachgeholfen?


----------



## x-domi-x (9. September 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*



Softy schrieb:


> Sieht super aus
> 
> Leuchten die LED-Lüfter so hell, oder hast Du mit Kaltlichtkathoden o.ä. nachgeholfen?


Ich habe 3 Kaltlichkathoden von Sharkoon verbaut (die vierte hatte keinen Platz mehr) 
LED innenbeleuchtung war mir zu teuer. Die CCFL's müssten irgendwo auf meinen Bildern zu sehen sein


Ist das normal, das FurMark nach sehr kurzer Zeit ne GTX 560 Ti auf fast 80°C aufheizt?? 
Genauer gesagt hab ich diese hier: https://www.alternate.at/html/produ...eForce_GTX/ASUS/ENGTX560_Ti_DCII-2DI/512310/?

Ich weiß zwar nicht genau, wie warm die Graka werden darf, aber ich weiß, dass Halbleiter einen durchschnitlichen Schmelzpunkt um die 110°C haben... Also entweder die Graka hat keinen Überhizungsschutz, oder der schaltet erst knap vom tot der Graka ein...

Was meint ihr dazu? 

MfG Domi


----------



## Softy (9. September 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Bis 90°C ist bei der Temperatur der GPU unbedenklich. Ich habe die maximale von nvidia angegebene Temperatur nicht im Kopf, dürften aber bei knapp unter 100°C liegen.

Wenn Dir die Temps zu hoch sind, bleibt Dir nur, die Lüfter der Graka agressiver einzustellen, z.B. mit dem MSI Afterburner (--> Garantieverlust!)


----------



## huntertech (9. September 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Ist völlig normal. 80°C sind absolut unbedenklich, 90°C sind auch auf längere Zeit noch akzeptabel, 100°C sollten nur kurz anliegen, bei 120°C wird normalerweise abgeschaltet. So empfindlich sind Grafikkarten nicht, mach dir da keinene Sorgen.


----------



## x-domi-x (10. September 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Aha. Danke für die Info. 

*Vielen Dank nochmals an alle, die mir hier geholfen haben!!* 
Ohne eure hilfe hätte ich warscheinlich nie einen so tollen pc zusammenbekommen.

Ich denke, in diesem Thread hier wurde (auf meinen PC bezogen) alles gelöst, was mit "Zusammenstellung und Praxisprobleme" zu tun hat. 

Sollte es jemanden interessieren - bezüglich OC habe ich einen eigenen Thread aufgemacht, denn troz vielen Tutorials bezüglich i7 2600k OC bleibn noch ein paar fragen offen... http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...pu-oc-setting-idiotensicheres-oc-der-cpu.html

MfG Domi


----------



## huntertech (10. September 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Ok ich mach dann da mal mit


----------



## x-domi-x (10. September 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Es ist doch noch ne Frage oder besser gesagt ein Problem aufgetaucht... 
Seht euch mal meine Mainboard Temperatur an 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nein, mein PC steht weder im Kühl- noch im Gefrierschrank. 


MfG Domi


----------



## huntertech (10. September 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Auch hier: Entweder falsch ausgelesen oder falsch gemessen.


----------



## Abufaso (10. September 2011)

Komisch . Wahrschrinlich ein Auslesefehler, speedfan meint auch dass meine HDD Temps von >10000 grad hätte  
Aber die MB Temp ist relativ unwichtig.


----------



## x-domi-x (10. September 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Ja aber vor einer halben Stunde stand da noch ein realistischer wert?! 

Ja sorgen mach ich mir eh nicht um das MB, aber langsam zweifle ich daran, ob ich mich überhaupt noch auf irgendwelche messwerte verlassen kann...


----------



## huntertech (10. September 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Also dass eine CPU 40°C in 3 Sekunden zulegen soll mit einem funktionierenden Kühlkörper halte ich doch stark für unwahrscheinlich, selbst Grafikkarten können das nur mit viel Anstrengung  Und nur weil dann 200rpm draufgehen sinken solche Temperaturen auch nicht einfach so mir nichts, dir nichts wieder ab.


----------



## x-domi-x (10. September 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Ne, die 200RPM hat er erst nachdem ich Prime wegen den zu hohen temperaturen beendet habe mal nachgeschaltet. Hätte ich Prime weiter laufen gelassen, hätte sich die Temperatur bei ~60°C eingependelt, so weit sinkt die Temperatur aber erst dann ab, wenn es dem MB nach einer halben Minute dann doch gelungen ist, beim Lüfter vollgas zu geben.

Ich kann wenn du willst gerne mal ein Video machen, wo ich Prime95 starte, und wo man die Messwerte bei AXTU, CPU-Z, CoreTemp und RealTemp sieht


----------



## huntertech (10. September 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Kannst du ja machen  Mach am besten gleich noch eines mit manueller Drehzahl auf 100%!

Hast du vielleicht ein Infrarot-Temperaturmessgerät? Damit könntest du gut auf den Kühlblock auf der CPU halten.


----------



## x-domi-x (10. September 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Video ist fertig, ich habe wieder abgebrochen, denn über 80°C wird's mir zu gefährlich. Ein Video bei Lüfterdrehzahl auf vollgas kann ich auch gerne machen 
Ja, hab ein IR-Thermometer. Aber wo genau soll ich das da hinhalten?! -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...ar-medion-erazer-x5300-d-md-8891-dsc03279.jpg
Ich kann ja nicht direkt die CPU messn...

An alle, die hier lesen ind keinen plan haben, wie wir hier jetzt so plötzlich auf das Temperaturproblem gekommen sind, hier, gleich der erste Post ist die Einleitung   -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...g-idiotensicheres-oc-der-cpu.html#post3416977
k.a. wie diese problem jetzt in den anderen thread gekommen ist... aber egal, solange es niemanden stört...

Das Video: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG Domi


----------



## huntertech (10. September 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Was mir sofort auffällt ist nicht die Lasttemperatur, sondern die Leerlauftemperatur. 50°C, das ist viel zu viel! Ist der Kühler wirklich fest? Nicht nur drauf sondern richtig fest! Hast du nur so viel Wärmeleitpaste genommen, dass du so gerade noch eine durchgehende Schicht hast, nicht mehr und nicht weniger?

Da stimmt was bei dir nicht und da ist nicht die H60 schuld!


----------



## x-domi-x (10. September 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Das klingt ja nicht gerade begeisternd. 
Bei der Währmeleitpaste habe ich garnichts gemacht, ich habe die oben gelassen, die Corsair schon aufgetragen hat. Die schicht sah sehr dünn aus, war aber durchgehend und gleichmäßig verteilt. Schrauben habe ich ganz fest angezogen.
Was mir aufgefallen ist - als ich die H60 beim einbauen in alle möglichen Richtungen gedreht hab, war einmal ein blubbern zu hören -> es muss irgendwo Luft und flüssigkeit gemeinsam sein. Alerdings habe ich sie nur einmal und dann nie wieder zum blubbern gebracht, k.a. ob die 100% in Ordnung ist...

Hier das zweite Video :


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: jetzt läuft meine H60 seit gut 10min auf vollgas, cpu ist die 10 min nicht belastet gewesen (also idle) und habe ~ 38°C

MfG Domi


----------



## huntertech (10. September 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Wenn schon WLP drauf war, kannst du die drauflassen, ja.

38°C sind jetzt auch kein Wunderwert, aber schonmal annehmbar. Im Video ging die Temperatur ja jetzt nicht so rasant hoch. Lass die CPU ruhig mal 30 Minuten mit Vollgas abkühlen und mach dann 10-15 Minuten Prime (bis die Temperatur fest ist), immernoch mit Vollgas und schau, was passiert.

Blubbern darf eine Wasserkühlung nicht! Wenn in einer Wasserkühlung Luft ist, ist sie falsch befüllt bzw. nicht (richtig) entlüftet. Kann man bei einer Fertig-WaKü natürlich nicht nachholen. Aber erstmal abwarten, was der Temperaturtest sagt...


----------



## x-domi-x (10. September 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Ok, werd ich gleich machen. 

Zur Temperatur: Wenn der Lüfter konstant auf vollgas läuft kann ich mich eh nicht beklagen, aber wenn der Lüfter anhand der Temperatur gesteuert wird, schießt die Temperatur so extrem hoch. Aber ich kann UNMÖGLICH den Lüfter dauernd auf vollgas laufen lassen, das ist ja unerträglich.


----------



## huntertech (10. September 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Deswegen versuche ich / versuchen wir ja gerade herauszufinden, ob du die H60 nicht richtig montiert hast, die H60 nicht richtig befüllt wurde oder (es ist ja bekannt, dass die H60 mit geringer Drehzahl sehr stark abfällt) 1000rpm einfach so wenig ist, dass die H60 damit nicht mehr vernümpftig kühlen kann.


----------



## x-domi-x (10. September 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Fertig. Die gesammte Zeit ist die H60 auf Höchstleistung gelaufen.

Nach 30 min Idle:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach 15 min Prime95:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Montieren kann man sie glaube ich garnicht falsch... Das Teil über der CPU hat eine fixe position und die Befestigungsschrauben kann man ein gutes stück hinein drehen und dan stehen die an, dann kann man die garnicht mehr drehen und ich gehe mal davon aus, dass das so konstruiert ist, dass man damit den richtigen anpressdruck erreicht. An der Montage habe ich ehrlichgesagt garkeine Zweifel. Eher schon an der Kühlpaste (die muss doch austrocknen, wenn die nicht luftdicht verpackt ist, oder?). Oder eventuell die Befüllung... dass da luft mit drinnen ist... 
Ich bin mir ganz sicher, dass ich einmal was blubbern höhrte, aber dann konnte ich das ding drehen und wenden, wie ich wolte - nichts blubberte mehr...

Lüfteraufbau im Gehäuse sieht so aus:
Vorne sind zwei Lüfter, die die Luft ins Gehäuse blasen. Der Lüfter der H60 saugt die Gehäuseluft durch den Radiator vom Gehäuse ins freie. Aber ich denke nicht, dass Mainboard und Graka die Luft im Gehäuse so stark erwährmen, dass deshalb die Kühlleistung der H60 merkbar sinkt.


----------



## huntertech (10. September 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Wenn du keine GraKa im Referenzdesign hast, ist das natürlich schon so, dass ihre Abluft im Gehäuse verteilt wird und somit mit durch den Radi gezogen wird. Aber da ich mal vermute, dass du die Grafikkarte während des Primen nicht ausgelastet hattest, sollte das hier nicht so das Problem sein. Eher die Tatsache, dass dies ja beim Spielen der Fall ist und es dann schon hektisch werden kann.

Wenn da wirklich Luft drin ist, musst du wohl die Kühlung (oder zumindest den CPU-Teil) nochmal abnehmen, höhenmäßig über den Radiator halten und schütteln. Wahlweise kannst du natürlich auch den Radi abnehmen, nach oben halten und schütteln.


----------



## x-domi-x (10. September 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Meine Graka sieht so aus: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Hälfte der "Abluft" wird nach draußen geblasen, der rest im Gehäuse verteilt.
Aber ich kann mal die Graka mit FurMark voll auslasten und dann nach 30 min CPU leerlauf die CPU temperatur ansehen und das ganze noch mal nach 15 min Prime. Dann weiß ich, wie stark die Graka die Luft vorheizt.

Das mit dem abnehmen und schütteln der H60 mache ich morgen.

Sind die Messwerte vom vorigen Post bei Idle und Vollast bei 4GHz normal oder zu hoch?


----------



## huntertech (11. September 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe war Volldampf 2000rpm. Dann sind 60°C schlicht zu hoch für Sandy. Mein Phenom ist in der 125W-TDP-Klasse (Sandy Bridge = 95W) und ist auch in der Realität etwas hitziger als dein Sandy. Trotzdem habe ich mit dem Scythe Ninja 2 mit nur 1000rpm nur 55°C in Prime und das, obwohl der Ninja 2 für den Semi-Passivbetrieb gebaut wurde! Mit deiner H60 stimmt definitiv was nicht. Aber du kannst ja mal den GraKa-Test machen.

Es gehen aber deutlich mehr als 50% der Luft ins Gehäuse zurück. Die Luft entweicht ja auch unter dem Kühler und durch die Slotblende hast du noch mehr Widerstand.


----------



## x-domi-x (11. September 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Jop, laut UEFI und AXTU sind es knapp 2000RPM, im Internet lese ich aber überall, dass der mitgelieferte Lüfter mit 1700RPM läuft.

Gibt es jemanden, der ne Ähnliche Konfuguration wie ich hat? Kann dieser jemand auch den Verdacht bestätigen, dass meine Corsair H60 meinen i7 2600k nicht so kühlt, wie sie sollte?
Nicht, das ich huntertech nicht glaube, aber mehrere Meinungen können nie schaden.


----------



## huntertech (11. September 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Sagen wir es mal so: Du bist nicht der einzige Fall, den ich gerade eben mit Problemen an einer H60 betreue  Im anderen Fall sind es  81°C. Ich kämpfe gerade damit, euch zwei auseinander zu halten 

Warten wir dann mal ab, was der Furmarktest bringt.


----------



## x-domi-x (11. September 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Übeltäter mit großer Warscheinlichkeit gefunden!!
Ich habe den Radiator Lüfter an CPU FAN 1 und die Pumpe an CPU FAN 2  angeschlossen, und bei der Temperaturgesteuereten Drehzahlregelung wurde  AUCH die Pumpe gedrosselt (auf kleinster Stufe ~ 1000RPM).
Jetzt muss ich mir nen anderen Anschluss für die Pumpe suchen...

Ich habe zu Testzwecken den Radiatorlüfter abgeklemt (damit keine  Störgeräusche sind), habe CPU Lüftergeschwindigkeit auf maximal  gedreht... und... In der Pumpe plätschert es?!   Man HÖHRT das Wasser. Das beunruhigt mich ein wenig, denn man kann  Wasser nur dann plätschern höhren, wenn auch Luft dabei ist...

PS: Jetzt geht es schon in zwei threads um dieses Problem obwohl es bei  beiden ein verscheidenes ausgangsthema gab. k.a. wie das zugegangen  ist...


MfG Domi


----------



## x-domi-x (11. September 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Messwerte sind da 
Die gesammte Zeit ist die H60 auf Höchstleistung gelaufen. Die gesammte  Zeit lief FurMark und der Graka Lüfter lief auch auf vollgas.

Nach 30min Idle:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach 10min Prime95:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe Prime nach 10min gestoppt, denn ich wollte nicht unbedingt nen  Härtetest machen, wie lange die CPU die versprochene Höchsttemperatur  aushält.
Aber die Temperatur pendelte ein paar Minuten zwischen 73 und 74 hin und  her. Die Temperatur währe (wenn überhaupt) MAXIMAL noch um 2°C  gestiegen.


----------



## Softy (11. September 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Ich kann Deine Anhänge nicht öffnen.


----------



## huntertech (11. September 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Die kann keiner öffnen 

@domi: Wäre ganz sinnvoll gewesen, nicht abzubrechen. Du spielst ja auch nicht 10 Minuten und machst dann aus Temperaturgründen aus


----------



## x-domi-x (11. September 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Jetzt müsste man die Bilder öffnen können.

Ja, ich weiß, das es für die _MESSERGEBNISSE_ besser gewesen währe, es weiterlaufen zu lassen. Für die _CPU_ ist es aber sicher so besser gewesen.

Ich habe die Pumpe von der CPU abgenommen. WLP war perfekt verteilt, sowohl auf der CPU als auch auf der Pumpe. Kein einziger mm² war nicht bedeckt.
Ich habe das Teil auch geschüttelt - nichts plätschert. Also wieder montiert. Pumpe an den letzten Freien Chassis Fan anschluss angeschlossen. Einschalter gedrückt. Und es plätscherte, wie wenn man ein glas weit unter dem Wasserhahn hält und es langsam füllt. Das plätschern wurde aber nach einigen Sekunden immer weniger, bis es schließlich ganz aufhöhrte.
Im UEFI habe ich das UEFI neu geflasht oder wie auch immer man das nennt. Jetzt stimmt auch die MB Temperatur wieder  
Dafür musste ich verärgert feststellen, dass meine gespeicherten OC Einstellungen weg waren!! 
Chassis Fan 1 (Pumpe) habe ich auf Full On gestellt und beim CPU Fan (Radiator) habe ich als Zieltemperatur 45°C eingestellt und als Zielgeschwindigkeit die kleinste Stufe.
Soweit sogut. Windows gebootet... Prime gestartet... und die CPU Temperatur steigt genau so gemächlich wie die Lüfterdrehzahl beim Radiator nachgeregelt wurde.  Da schießt plötzlich keine Temperatur mehr hoch, sondern steigt langsam bis zum höchstwert und da bleibt die dann. 
Das macht schon nen gewaltigen Unterschied, ob die Pumpe mit 1000RPM oder mit 4000RPM läuft!!

MfG Domi


----------



## huntertech (11. September 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Natürlich macht es das! Die Pumpe besteht ja nur aus einem kleinen Schäufelchen und das darf einfach nicht gedrosselt werden. Das können nur High-End-Pumpen ohne großen Leistungsverlust. Jetzt wo das geklärt wäre: 70°C sind auf Dauer ja schon etwas happig. Hat aber alles nichts mit dem Spielealltag zu tun. Wenn du etwas praxisnahes willst, dann lade dir mal die Demo von Crysis  (1) runter. Da gibt es einen GPU_Benchmark und die dazugehörige  Konfig-Datei. Da kannst du einstellen, wie oft die Szene hintereinander  laufen soll (sie dauert etwa 1 Minute). Dann Spiel starten, in die  Optionen gehen, Grafik auf die Zweithöchste Stufe, Auflösung auf Maximum  und VSync aus und dann Spiel beenden, GPU_Benchmark anmachen und im  Hintergrund Real Temp und den Afterburner laufen lassen.


----------



## x-domi-x (11. September 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Kaum ist ein Problem behoben, kommt das nöchste... 
Wenn das so weiter geht, nimmt mein Thread nie ein Ende...

Ich bekomme mindestens 1x am Tag nen Blacksreen mit dieser darauffolgenden Meldung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe genau diese Graka: https://www.alternate.at/html/produ...eForce_GTX/ASUS/ENGTX560_Ti_DCII-2DI/512310/?
Ich habe sie nicht übertaktet.


----------



## Abufaso (11. September 2011)

Welchen Treiber hast du installiert? Den neuesten oder den von der CD? Seit wann hast du das Problem?


----------



## huntertech (11. September 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Das kenne ich 

Grafiktreiber mal komplett deinstallieren und neu draufmachen ist da immer der erste Schritt. Und natürlich erstmal: Seit wann passiert das?


----------



## x-domi-x (11. September 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Seit dem ein Grafiktreiber installiert ist, habe ich das Problem. Ich habe den direkt den neuesten Treiber von nVidia heruntergeladen.
Das erste mal ist es mir passiert, wo nur Betriebssystem und grakatreiber installiert waren. Ich habe Win 7 neu installiert, ebenso den Grakatreiber. Hat nichts geholfen.
Mir ist es erst heute wieder eingefallen, als ich wieder nen blackscreen hatte.


----------



## huntertech (11. September 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Ich unterstelle dir mal, dass du die richtige Grafikkarte und das richtige OS beim Download ausgewählt hast  Versuch doch mal ältere Treiber.


----------



## x-domi-x (12. September 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Wie meinst du das? 
Treiber habe ich diesen installiert: NVIDIA DRIVERS 280.26 WHQL

Ich werde mir mal nen älteren Treiber suchen. Oder vileicht nen neueren Beta-Treiber. Danke für den Tipp


----------



## huntertech (12. September 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

OS = Operating System = Betriebssystem. Du musst ja beim Download ein OS auswählen, da hoffe ich doch mal, dass du das richtige gewählt hast


----------



## x-domi-x (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Es hat weder ein älterer noch ein neuer Betatreiber geholfen. Aber  mitlerweile wurden die Treiberabstürze auch schon sehr selten. 

Ich hoffe, es stört niemanden, das ich hier so viele Fragen zu meinen PC stelle 

Irgendwie finde ich startet mein PC ziemlich langsam...
Vom einschalten bis zur Windows Bootanimation vergehen 18 sekunden, die  Windows bootanimation ist 23 sekunden zu sehen, und nach weiteren 7  sekunden ist der Desktop zu sehen. Wie der PC neu war, war er immerhin  um ~ 20 sekunden schneller und selbst das ist mir für so einen  leistungsstarken PC langsam vorgekommen.

Sind die Startzeiten normal? Wie könnte man die verbessern? Sämtliche  Tricks aus google (wie mit allen CPU kernen starten) haben nichts  geholfen...

z.B. in diesem Video startet ein laptop ungefähr DOPPELT SO SCHNELL als mein pc: Why I love my SSD - Windows 7 boot + loading 27 applications in about 1 minute. - YouTube
Was mache ich falsch? 


MfG Domi


----------



## Softy (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Du kannst im BIOS nicht benötigte Controller ausschalten.

Außerdem würde ich mal den CCleaner - Download - CHIP Online plus CCEnhancer - Download - CHIP Online laufen lassen.

Hast Du eine HDD oder SSD? Falls HDD, kannst Du diese defragmentieren, z.B. mit dem Defraggler - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## x-domi-x (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Danke für die Tipps 
Werde ich sogleich machen.

Ich hab ne Chrucial SSD


----------



## Softy (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Eine SSD soll / darf natürlich nicht defragmentiert werden


----------



## huntertech (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Ja, zuerst mal alles unnütze im BIOS abschalten. Dann per msconfig mal die unbenötigten Startprogramme aufräumen, dann hast du schon ein paar Sekunden. Je nach BIOS/Board kommst du mit einer SSD auf 30-40 Sekunden startzeit bis zur völligen Einsatzbereitschaft ohne Lags u.ä. Große Einbußen hast du nicht, wenn du viel zu viele Startprogramme hast, eine SSD verkraftet das bis zu einem gewissen Grad noch ganz gut.

Bei mir gab ein BIOS-Update 5-10 Sekunden weniger Bootzeit. Würde ich weiterempfehlen


----------



## x-domi-x (11. Oktober 2011)

@softy: Das mit der SSD ist jetzt aber nicht ernst gemeint, oder??

Alle optimierungen bis auf biosupdate und unnötige sachen im bios ausschalten sind erledigt.
Update werde ich machen. Aber was ich alles deaktivieren kann/soll/muss weiß ich nicht. Da kenne ich mich nicht so aus...

MfG Domi


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Wenn du Sieben auf einer SSD installierst, wird eh die automatische Defragmentierung abgeschaltet.


----------



## Softy (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Eine SSD sollte niemals defragmentiert werden, weil
-es auf Grund der Bauweise der SSD absolut nichts bringt und
-die Speicherzellen einer SSD nur begrenzt oft beschrieben werden können. Das hängt von der Strukturbreite ab, je kleiner die ist, desto weniger Schreib-/Löschzyklen sind möglich (Bei 34 nm Fertigung sind das etwa 5000 Zyklen, bei 25nm Strukturbreite etwa 3000 Zyklen). Da bei einer Defragmentierung sehr viel geschrieben/gelöscht wird, ist das schädlich bzw. verkürzt die Lebensdauer!


----------



## huntertech (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Im BIOS einfach gucken, was du nicht brauchst, die Namen sind meist eindeutig. Wenn doch nicht, dann mach einfach ein paar Screenshots für uns.


----------



## x-domi-x (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Ah, gut zu wissen (das mit der SSD).

Soll ich die Festplatten (HDD und/oder SSD) auf AHCI, RAID oder IDE  stellen? Momentan ist alles auf IDE. Beeinflusst das die  Geschwindigkeit?

 Ich habe jetzt mal Medien, von denen gestartet werden kann im Bios deaktiviert (meine beiden Daten HDD's, USB, Speicherkarte, ...)
Ein großer Geschwindigkeitsunterschied ist nicht merkbar.

MfG Domi


----------



## huntertech (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Bevor du Windoof installierst auf AHCI. Wenn Windoof schon drauf ist, musst du es soweit ich weiß auf IDE lassen. AHCI bringt nur ein paar Features wie die SMART-Selbstkontrolle, aber nichts weltbewegendes.

Du sollst auch nur unnötige Controller deaktivieren, z.B. USB 3.0, eSata, Seriell/Parallel usw. Eben das, was du nicht brauchst.


----------



## Softy (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Du kannst auch nachträglich von IDE auf AHCI umstellen, dazu ist aber eine Änderung in der Windows Registry erforderlich. Der Bootvorgang verlängert sich aber durch den AHCI Modus!


----------



## huntertech (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*



Softy schrieb:


> Du kannst auch nachträglich von IDE auf AHCI umstellen, dazu ist aber eine Änderung in der Windows Registry erforderlich. Der Bootvorgang verlängert sich aber durch den AHCI Modus!


 Wie gesagt ist nichts weltbewegendes, daher kann man sich das Gefummel in der Registry auch sparen. Von der Verlängerung wusste ich noch nichts


----------



## Softy (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

NCQ wäre noch ein (winzig kleiner) Vorteil von AHCI.


----------



## huntertech (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Und das gute Gewissen, auf dem neuesten Stand der Technik zu sein


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*



Softy schrieb:


> NCQ wäre noch ein (winzig kleiner) Vorteil von AHCI.


 
Und du kannst die Festplatte mit Windows drauf im laufenden Betrieb abklemmen, ist bestimmt lustig.


----------



## huntertech (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und du kannst die Festplatte mit Windows drauf im laufenden Betrieb abklemmen, ist bestimmt lustig.


 Schön wär's, das funktioniert überhaupt nicht


----------



## x-domi-x (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Jetzt habe ich alle Tipps ausgeführt. UEFI benötigt momentan ~15 sekunden, Windows boot ~ 15 sekunden und Willkommenbildschirm ~ 15 sekunden (der benötigt jetzt deshalb doppelt so lange, weil ich den Firefox und Livemail in den Autostart gegeben habe).
Ich werde gleich nochmal booten und die Zeit stoppen, ob das jetzt immer so ist...

//EDIT: Jetzt habe ich beim Booten wieder 15, 15 und nochmal 15 Sekunden gemessen. Also exakt eine 3/4 Minute. Das finde ich für einen so potenten Rechner trozdem schwach.


----------



## Softy (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Hm, keine Ahnung. Ich hab noch nie die Zeit gestoppt, aber ich mache es jetzt mal.

edit: 37 Sekunden, also kaum ein Unterschied.


----------



## huntertech (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Ab einem gewissen Grad bringt die Grundgeschwindigkeit deines Rechners aber nichts mehr, dann liegt es einzig und allein an der SSD.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Aber immerhin ist seiner schneller als Bulldozer.


----------



## huntertech (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber immerhin ist seiner schneller als Bulldozer.


 Hab ich was wichtiges verpasst? :O


----------



## Softy (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Beim Bulldozer brauchst Du keine Stoppuhr mehr,  da misst Du die Zeit an der Länge Deines Barts. Nur huntertech braucht dann weiterhin die Stoppuhr


----------



## huntertech (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*



Softy schrieb:


> Beim Bulldozer brauchst Du keine Stoppuhr mehr,  da misst Du die Zeit an der Länge Deines Barts. Nur huntertech braucht dann weiterhin die Stoppuhr


 Bootet der tatsächlich so lame? 


[OT]Bei mir wird an der Kopfhaarlänge gemessen  [/OT]


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*



Softy schrieb:


> Beim Bulldozer brauchst Du keine Stoppuhr mehr,  da misst Du die Zeit an der Länge Deines Barts. Nur huntertech braucht dann weiterhin die Stoppuhr


 
Du guckst, wie oft du deine Frau in der Zeit rannehmen kannst und wunderst dich selbst, wie lange du durchgehalten hast.


----------



## huntertech (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du guckst, wie oft du deine Frau in der Zeit rannehmen kannst und wunderst dich selbst, wie lange du durchgehalten hast.


 Schon verstanden, Bully ist langsamer als erwartet


----------



## Softy (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

In ein paar Stunden wissen wir mehr


----------



## x-domi-x (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Und meine Probleme nehmen einfach kein Ende....!! 

Ich habe weder die Graka, noch die CPU übertaktet, es sind bei beiden die standardeinstellungen. 
Nun habe ich das Problem, dass alle paar Minuten das Spiel Dirt2 abstürtzt und ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, wesshalb?! 

Würde mich über schnelle Hilfe freuen, denn ich wollte heute mit ein paar Kumpels Dirt2 über das Netzwerk spielen.
Vielen Dank im Voraus!! 


MfG Domi


----------



## Softy (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

ISt denn alles aktuell? Windows Update, Treiber, BIOS, Spiele Patches?

Du könntest mal CPU-Z Screenshots (Reiter CPU, Board, Memory, SPD) posten. Vielleicht ist da was auffälliges dabei.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Sowas liegt in der Regel an den RAMs. Die laufen in einen Puffer Fehler und dann schmiert das System ab.


----------



## x-domi-x (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Wie kann ich das mit den RAMs beheben (sofern es an denen liegt)?
Screenshots von CPU-Z poste ich gleich.

//EDIT:

CPU-Z:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MB: Asrock P67 Extreme4 Gen3
Graka: nVidia GTX 560 Ti ( https://www.alternate.at/html/produ...eForce_GTX/ASUS/ENGTX560_Ti_DCII-2DI/512310/? )
CPU: Intel i7 2600k
RAM: ( https://www.alternate.at/html/produ...3/GeIL/DIMM_8_GB_DDR3-1333(1500)_Kit/545351/? )

Software ist auch alles aktuell.


----------



## Softy (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Ich würde mal die Command Rate des RAM im BIOS von [1T] auf [2T] stellen. Damit läuft der RAM i.d.R. stabiler.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Teste sonst nur einen Riegel und danach den anderen, vielleicht ist ja einer defekt.


----------



## x-domi-x (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Wo kann ich die Command Rateändern? Ich habe im UEFI keinen solchen Eintrag, hab soeben alles durchsucht....
Ramtest werde ich später machen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Im Tweaker Menü normaler Weise.


----------



## Softy (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Das kannst Du unter OC Tweaker -> DRAM Configuration / DRAM Timing Control einstellen. Da den Wert der Command Rate (CR) von 1N auf 2N stellen.


----------



## x-domi-x (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Aahh, danke 
Hat leider auch nichts geholfen...
Ich mach mal nen Ram test

//EDIT: 
Wenn ich nur eine ram test software finden würde, die ich vom usb stick booten kann?! Hat jemand empfehlungen?


----------



## Softy (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*



x-domi-x schrieb:


> Wenn ich nur eine ram test software finden würde, die ich vom usb stick booten kann?! Hat jemand empfehlungen?



Memtest86+ Download - ComputerBase


----------



## x-domi-x (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Memtest gemacht, 0 Errors...
Was mich aber wundert ist das der RAM laut Memtest auf nur 565MHz getaktet ist?!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

jop, da sollten eigentlich 667 stehen.


----------



## Softy (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Was ist denn im BIOS eingestellt? Vielleicht ein Auslesefehler von memtest?


----------



## x-domi-x (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

667? ich dachte 1333? Oder ist das nochmal ein anderer Takt? 

Wie heißt der Eintrag, wo das stehen soll? Ich finde wieder mal den entsprechenden Eintrag nicht...


----------



## Softy (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

667 ist der tatsächliche Takt, 1333MHz der effektive Takt.


----------



## x-domi-x (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Hat keiner ne Idee wie ich das Problem beheben kann? 
Sowohl Dirt 2 als auch Dirt 3 stürtzt alle 30 bis 60 Minuten ab, und das bei einem 1,2k€ teuren PC!!! 
Ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, an was das liegen könnte. Keiner meiner Kumpels hat das Problem, nur ich


----------



## Softy (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Poste bitte mal einen Screenshot von CrystalDiskInfo. Vielleicht liegt es ja an der HDD.

Tritt der Fehler auch mit nur einem RAM-Riegel auf? Mit einem Riegel bitte auch alle RAM-Slots durchprobieren.


----------



## x-domi-x (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Auf ideser HDD ist das spiel installiert:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heute konnte ich komischwerweise schon 2x eine halbe bis eine Stunde lang (k.a. wie lange genau) Dirt 2 speielen - ohne absturz. Das freut mich natürlich, verwundert mich aber, denn ich habe nirgens was geändert, seitdem das letzte mal das spiel abgestürtzt ist...
Nur die Graka habe ich auf 930MHz bei 1,1V übertaktet, aber ich bezweifle, dass das die abstürze vom Spiel beeinflussen kann...

Das mit den RAMs werde ich auch mal versuchen... Wird aber etwas länger dauern, das alles durchzuprobieren.

MfG Domi


----------



## Softy (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Die HDD sieht soweit gut aus. Probier doch mal, ob die Abstürze auch mit nicht übertakteter Grafikkarte auftreten.


----------



## JawMekEf (20. Oktober 2011)

x-domi-x schrieb:
			
		

> 667? ich dachte 1333? Oder ist das nochmal ein anderer Takt?
> 
> Wie heißt der Eintrag, wo das stehen soll? Ich finde wieder mal den entsprechenden Eintrag nicht...



DDR = Double Data Rate = 667 x 2 = 1333


----------



## x-domi-x (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Der Fehler tritt sowohl mit als auch ohne graka oc auf. 
Momentan Teste ich einen Ramriegel in Slot 1. Ich werde alle Slots durchprobieren, dann das alles mit dem zweiten Riegel. So kann ich den RAM sicher ein-/ausschließen.

Sonst noch ideen? 

MfG Domi


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Nö, so nicht, kann am Brett liegen, wenns nicht an den RAMs liegt.
Hast du das aktuelle Bios drauf?


----------



## x-domi-x (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Jop, aktuellstes Bios bzw UEFI ist am Board.


----------



## x-domi-x (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Alle RAMs und alle slots durchgetestet - problem besteht weiterhin...


----------



## Softy (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Hast Du schon mal einen BIOS-Reset gemacht?


----------



## x-domi-x (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Ne. Soll ich das mal machen? 
Weiß aber nicht, ob ich das heute noch testen kann (habe zurzeit etwas schulstress).


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Bios Resett ist schnell gemacht, einfach ins Bios gehen und die Standardeinstellung laden.


----------



## x-domi-x (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Wenn reset = Standardeinstellungen laden habe ich das in letzter Zeit öfters demacht, das hat nichts geholfen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Was ist denn mit anderen RAMs?


----------



## Softy (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Nein, ich meinte einen richtigen Reset. Also Rechner vom Netz, Batterie raus, Gehäuse Ein/Ausschalter ein paar mal drücken (damit die Elkos entladen), paar Minuten warten, Batterie wieder rein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*



Softy schrieb:


> Nein, ich meinte einen richtigen Reset. Also Rechner vom Netz, Batterie raus, Gehäuse Ein/Ausschalter ein paar mal drücken (damit die Elkos entladen), paar Minuten warten, Batterie wieder rein.


 
Ändert aber nichts, die Einstellungen im Bios sind immer noch die Standardwerte, wie du sie auch hast, wenn du einfach auf "Default Settings" klickst.


----------



## Softy (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Ein richtiger BIOS Reset hat schon oft Wunder bewirkt. Das laden der Default settings nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*



Softy schrieb:


> Ein richtiger BIOS Reset hat schon oft Wunder bewirkt. Das laden der Default settings nicht.


 
Mir ist kein Fall bekannt.


----------



## Softy (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mir ist kein Fall bekannt.


 
Wir können ja mal den BlueScreen-Guru Simpel1970 fragen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Ich kriege keine Blue Screens.


----------



## Softy (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich kriege keine Blue Screens.



 Stimmt ja, bei Dir rauchen die Boards immer gleich ohne Vorwarnung ab.


----------



## simpel1970 (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Tritt das Problem nur bei den beiden Codemaster-Spielen auf? Wenn ja, lass die Games testweise im Fenstermodus laufen (umschalten mit ALT + ENTER). Stürzen sie dann immer noch ab. Wenn nicht, herzlich willkommen im Nvidia 5xx - Codemaster Bug Club.


----------



## x-domi-x (28. Oktober 2011)

Werd ich mal probieren.
Gibt es mit allen Codemasters games probleme bei nVidia's 5xxer Serie? Dann währe das verdammt sch****!! Was währe eine andere empfehlenswerte Graka von nVidia mit einem Stück mehr Leistung als die GTX560Ti? Mich würde nur mal der Preis interessieren...
Oder gibt es eine Lösung für das Problem?


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Das spielt keine Rolle, welche Nvidia, kauf dir eine AMD und das Game läuft.


----------



## x-domi-x (28. Oktober 2011)

Welche AMD/ATI würdest du empfehlen? Ich möchte Dirt2 und 3 in bester Qualität anstandslos bei 1080p spielen können.


----------



## Softy (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Die ist sehr gut: ASUS EAH6970 DCII/2DI4S/2GD5, Radeon HD 6970, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, 4x DisplayPort (90-C1CQ70-S0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## x-domi-x (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Kann man ungefähr sagen, um wieviel % die besser währe? 
~ 300€ ist schon etwas heftig!! Gibt es da auch was günstigeres, was trozdem noch für Dirt 2 und 3 und alle anderen (oder zumindest die meisten) aktuellen Games in bester Qualität bei full HD reicht?

Ich hoffe mal, das Alternate mir die Graka auf kulanz gegen eine andere tauschen lässt. Ist ja nicht wirklich ein Defekt, macht aber trozdem Probleme. Finde ich aber sehr, sehr schade. Hab nämlich ne leichte abneigung gegen AMD/ATI - hab schon schlechte erfahrungen damit gemacht... Rein die Tatsache das nVidia drauf steht macht bei mir schon nen Pluspunkt^^


----------



## Softy (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Eine Stufe darunter gäbe es die HD6950. Die Asus DC-II wäre auch da meine erste Wahl.


----------



## Abufaso (28. Oktober 2011)

Oder die von Softy genannte als EHA 6950. Die hat halt nur so viel Leistung wie die GTX 560Ti.
Hab ich auch.  Läuft 1a. 
Ups vieeel zu spät.


----------



## x-domi-x (1. November 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Danke für die Vorschläge 
Die HD6950 hat gleich viel leistung wie die GTX560Ti? Ein kumpel von mir hat die, und der schaft bei den gleichen Grafikeinstellungen gut doppelt so viele fps (80 bis 100).
Ich werd mal bei Alternate nachfragen, ob die mir meine GTX 560Ti gegen ne HD6950 oder HD6970 (gegen Aufpreis) tauschen, weil bei meiner nVidia dauernd Dirt 2 und 3 abstürzen. Wenn ich die Graka ausgetauscht bekomme - toll, wenn nicht - pech.
Dieses Problem währe also soweit geklährt.

Was mich aber immernoch beschäftigt ist die Startzeit meines PC's. Zurzeit beträgt die ~ 45sec. Selbst mein uralter zweit PC startet in 55sec - nur 10 sec langsamer, hat aber nur ein Viertel der Leistung meines neuen PC's. Ein Kumpel sagte mir, sein Vater habe einen sehr ähnlichen PC wie ich, der solle aber angeblich in rund 20sec starten?! Er will mir aber nicht verraten, was er gemacht hat damit er so schnell startet...
Gibt es den wirklich keine Möglichkeit einen so potenten PC in zumindest unter einer halben Minute zu starten?

MfG Domi


----------



## Softy (1. November 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Du kannst im BIOS alle nicht benötigten Controller abschalten. Und in Windows alle nicht benötigten Autostart Programme deaktivieren (Start -> msconfig -> Systemstart)


----------



## x-domi-x (1. November 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Hab ich alles schon. 

Es liegt auch nicht am Bios, das ist sogar ein wenig schneller als das  vom alten PC. Der eigentliche Windowsstart ist ca. gleich schnell und  das anmelden dauert bei meinem alten PC etwas länger.

PS: der in 20sec startende PC von dem ich im vorigen Post sprach, startet Windows 7 so schnell, das die 4 Punkte der Startanimation nichteinmal genügend Zeit haben, sich zu einem Fenster zu formen. Das hat mir mein Kumpel auf einem Video am Handy gezeigt. Ich geh ja doch mal davon aus, dass da nichts manipuliert wurde...


----------



## Softy (1. November 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Hast Du eine SSD? Wenn ja, welche?


----------



## x-domi-x (1. November 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Diese da: 


Softy schrieb:


> SSD: Crucial m4 SSD 64GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s ~100


----------



## Softy (1. November 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Mit neuer Firmware (0009)? Du könntest mal einen AS SSD-Benchmark durchführen, und das Ergebnis hier posten. Vllt. ist da was nicht ok.-


----------



## x-domi-x (1. November 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Firmware wurde noch nicht geupdatet. Ich habe den PC momentan nicht zur hand. Jedoch habe ich mal nen SSD Benchmark gemacht. Ich glaube, da hatte ich ~ 100MB/s schreiben, ~ 270MB/s lesen und ~ 0,1ms Zugriffszeit.
Genaueres kann ich morgen abend sagen.

//EDIT: 
Das klingt ja mal ganz toll^^: http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2352311,00.asp#fbid=gwz0wgs3AN_
Wenn man sowas als Normalverbraucher auch machen könnte...


----------



## Softy (1. November 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Hast Du Windows schon mal neu aufgesetzt? 

Da stimmt irgendwas nicht, denn ich habe auch die Crucial m4 und mit dem i5 startet Windows so schnell, dass nichtmal die Fenster fertig aufeinander zufliegen. Ich denke jedesmal, ich krieg nen Bluescreen.


----------



## x-domi-x (1. November 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*



Softy schrieb:


> denn ich habe auch die Crucial m4 und mit dem  i5 startet Windows so schnell, dass nichtmal die Fenster fertig  aufeinander zufliegen.


Waaaas?? Die 4 Punkte bilden bei mir in aller Ruhe ein Fenster, das sich dann noch einige Sekunden umherbiegt!! 
Ich will auch, das es bei mir so schnell ist... 

Ich habe ganz am Anfag, als der PC ganz neu war schon mal das System neu aufgesetzt, an der Startzeit hat sich nichts geändert. Die War damals ~35sec. Sowohl vor als auch nach dem neu-Aufsetzen...


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. November 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Schalte mal die Controller im Bios ab, die du nicht brauchst.


----------



## x-domi-x (2. November 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Habe jetzt alle nicht benötigten Controler ausgeschaltet - hat nix geholfen.

AS SSD Benchmark:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Softy schrieb:


> Da  stimmt irgendwas nicht, denn ich habe auch die Crucial m4 und mit dem  i5 startet Windows so schnell, dass nichtmal die Fenster fertig  aufeinander zufliegen. Ich denke jedesmal, ich krieg nen Bluescreen.


Meinst du so in etwa: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2EVN30WMx-Y ?
Davon kann ich nur träumen. Bei mir dauert das mindestens 3mal so lange -_-


----------



## Softy (2. November 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Da steht pciide - BAD. Das ist nicht gut. 

ICh würde als erstes mal auf AHCI umstellen: AHCI bei Windows 7 nachträglich aktivieren - Mittwochsabend

Hängt die SSD am nativen SATA3-Port?




x-domi-x schrieb:


> Meinst du so in etwa: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2EVN30WMx-Y ?
> Davon kann ich nur träumen. Bei mir dauert das mindestens 3mal so lange -_-



Jup, genauso sieht das aus.


----------



## x-domi-x (2. November 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

WTF!!

Meinst du mit nativen SATA3-Port, die, wo kein Aufkleber drauf war, dass dadurch der Systemstart verlangsamt werden könnte? Wenn ja, ist meine SSD an einem Nativen Sata3-Port 

Schau in wenigen Minuten nochmal vorbei - ich stelle schnell auf AHCI um und dann mach ich nen EDIT im Post


----------



## Softy (2. November 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Ich schreib mal was, damit Du keinen Doppelpost machen musst.  

Welches Board hast Du genau? Mit nativ meine ich die, die im Chipsatz integriert sind, nicht über den Marvell-Controller.


----------



## x-domi-x (2. November 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Jop, ist fix nativ, denn im UEFI ist eingestellt, dass ich über Marvell Controler nicht Booten kann.
Umstellung auf AHCI war erfolgreich, Bootzeit hat sich um 5 Sekunden verkürzt 
Board: asRock P67 Extreme 4 Gen 3


----------



## Softy (2. November 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Das ist doch schon mal was. 

Poste doch nochmal einen AS SSD Screen.


----------



## x-domi-x (2. November 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (2. November 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

OK.

Jetzt machst Du noch folgendes:

-ein Firmware-Update: Crucial.com Product Downloads - Firmware Updates (bringt nochmal ~20% Mehrleistung )

-den Intel Rapid Storage Treiber installieren: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Sea...e&ProductProduct=Intel®+Rapid-Storage-Technik

-den aktuellsten Chipsatztreiber installieren: Intel Chipsatztreiber Download - ComputerBase

Und dann schnapp Dir den 1. Platz, Tiger : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...35594-benchmark-der-ssd-hall-fame-thread.html


----------



## x-domi-x (2. November 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Mhm... ich habe keine CD/DVD/BluRay zur hand, wo ich die iso datei für das Firmwareupgrade der SSD rauf brennen könnte...


----------



## Softy (2. November 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Das geht auch mit einem USB Stick, wenn ich nicht irre.


----------



## x-domi-x (2. November 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Wenn ich wüsste wie? google wollte mir nicht helfen


----------



## Softy (2. November 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Ich bin mir nicht 100% sicher, aber wenn Du den USB Stick bootfähig machst, sollte das funktionieren: Bios-boot-usb-stick - Bios-Update per bootfähigen USB-Stick - www.flazh.de


----------



## x-domi-x (2. November 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Mit dem hier hat's geklappt: UNetbootin: Bootfähige USB-Sticks aus ISO-Dateien - Tool für Windows, Linux, Mac OS X | TecChannel.de
Alles aktualisiert und installiert. 
Jetzt dauert das Booten immerhin nur noch 32sec. Aber da geht noch was!!  Wenn ich es schaffe, das sich die 4 Punkte des Startlogos nicht vollständig zum Fenster formen (wegen zu wenig Zeit)  bin ich zufrieden 
Das BIOS/UEFI benötigt momentan ~ 10sec, Windows ~ 17sec und der Willkommensbildschirm ~ 5sec.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (2. November 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Super, dass es geklappt hat. 

Hast Du die o.g. Treiber schon installiert / aktualisiert?

Ein erneuter AS SSD Screenshot würde mich interessieren.  Am besten nach jeder Aktualisierung 

edit: Ah, du hast den Storage Treiber schon installiert.


----------



## x-domi-x (2. November 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Zu spät. Der Screenshot im vorigen Post wurde bereits nach allen Installationen / Aktualisierungen gemacht.


----------



## Softy (2. November 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Der Screenshot sieht schon sehr gut aus.  Mehr geht nicht, da müsstest Du schon die CPU übertakten, um noch mehr rauszuholen.


----------



## x-domi-x (3. November 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

CPU? Noch mehr? Momentan läuft die CPU mit 4x4GHz. Ich werd's mal bis 4x4,6GHz wagen...


----------



## Softy (3. November 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Achso, Du hast schon übertaktet.  

Also nur wegen der Boot-Zeit weiter OC'en halte ich jetzt, wenn ich es vornehm ausdrücken soll... wenig sinnvoll.


----------



## x-domi-x (3. November 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Hat auch nicht wirklich was geholfen... läuft nun wieder auf 4x4GHz.
Aber was ist bei dir anders?? Du hast ja selbst gesagt, das bei dir sich nichteinmal das Windowslogo fertig formt... davon kann ich nach wie vor nur träumen.


----------



## Softy (3. November 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Ich weiß leider auch keine anderen Tipps mehr, bzw. wodurch die unterschiedliche Bootzeit zustande kommt.  Außer Windows möglichst schlank zu halten (Autostart, CCleaner...) Aber das hatten wir ja alles schon.


----------



## x-domi-x (3. November 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Schade. Vileicht hat ja noch jemand andere Tipps für mich.

Heute hab ich nen neuen Grafiktreiber für meine GTX 650 Ti installiert,  jetzt habe ich keine Abstürze bei Dirt 2 und 3 und auch keine Ruckler  bei bester Qualität mehr!! 
Jedoch schaffe ich durchschnittlich "nur" 40 bis 60 FPS und die Graka  ist nur 60% bis 70% ausgelastet?! Was kann ich da machen, das ich mehr  FPS habe und die Graka voll ausgelastet ist?

PS: Stört es euch eh nicht, dasich bereits einen über 40 Seiten Thread  habe? Ich denke, es ist auch nicht besonders sinvoll, für jede Frage,  die mir google nicht beantworten will, nen neuen Thread aufzumachen.

MfG Domi


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. November 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*



x-domi-x schrieb:


> Jedoch schaffe ich durchschnittlich "nur" 40 bis 60 FPS und die Graka  ist nur 60% bis 70% ausgelastet?! Was kann ich da machen, das ich mehr  FPS habe und die Graka voll ausgelastet ist?


 
Gar nichts, ist eben so, musst du mit leben.


----------



## x-domi-x (3. November 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

?  ?

An was scheitert's da? Das ist ja unlogisch anstatt dass die graka voll ausgelastet wird, gehen die fps zurück?!


----------



## x-domi-x (17. November 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Und schon wieder probleme mit meiner GTX 560 Ti... (-> https://www.alternate.at/html/product/Grafikkarten_NVIDIA_PCIe/ASUS/ENGTX560_Ti_DCII-2DI/512310/?)
Bei GTA4 ist meine GraKa gerade mal zu 30 bis 40% ausgelastet und das Spiel ruckelt extrem. Und das bei mittlerer Grafikeinstellung im Spiel... Abstürze habe ich auch massenweise... Ich dreh noch durch mit diesem doofen Teil!! Kaum hat ein Treiberupdate meine Probleme mit Dirt 2 und Dirt 3 behoben, geht's bei GTA4 weiter. 

Hat jemand irgendwelche Lösungsideen? Würde mich sehr freuen 


MfG Domi


----------



## Softy (17. November 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Tja, hättest Du mal eine AMD-Grafikkarte gekauft.  

Im Ernst, Du könntest mal versuchen, mit dem MSI Afterburner die Taktraten so um ~200MHz abzusenken, um rauszufinden, ob es an der Grafikkarte liegt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. November 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

GTA 4 läuft auch mit einer GTX 260 problemlos, liegt also nicht an der Grafikkarte selbst, sondern eher daran, dass du irgendwo sonst ein Bug drin ist.


----------



## x-domi-x (17. November 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

GPU Takt auf 600MHz gesenkt, niedrigsten Grafikeinstellungen im Spiel ausgewählt - und es ruckelt immer noch stark.

Auch der neueste Betatreiber für meine GraKa hat nichts geholfen...

An was könnte mein Problem liegen, und wie kann ich es beheben?


----------



## Softy (17. November 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Laufen denn die anderen Spiele flüssig? Also nur bei GTA nicht? Dann würde ich GTA mal neu installieren.


----------



## x-domi-x (17. November 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Problem habe ich momentan nur bei GTA4. Andere Spiele laufen flüssig.
Zum vergleich: Wenn ich bei Dirt3 die Grafik auf maximal stelle habe ich 60fps bei rund 60% GraKa Auslastung. (k.a. wesshalb nicht mehr fps und Auslastung, aber hauptsache flüssig...)

GTA4 habe ich auch schon neuinstalliert... hat nichts geholfen.


----------



## Softy (17. November 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Hast Du auch schon mal ältere Graka-Treiber ausprobiert? GTA4 ist sehr CPU-lastig, daher tippe ich auf ein Treiberproblem.


----------



## x-domi-x (17. November 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Ja, hab ich auch schon.
Was mir jedoch aufgefallen ist, ist dass ein CPU kern stärker ausgelastet ist, die anderen fast garnicht (i7 2600k)


----------



## Softy (17. November 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Keine Ahnung, Du kannst ja im BIOS mal testweise SMT deaktivieren. Ist aber nur so ins Blaue geraten.


----------



## KillerCroc (17. November 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

klare Sache : [X] PC um ca. 1000€ selber zusammenstellen


----------



## x-domi-x (17. November 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

@softy: hat auch nichts geholfen 

@killercroc: Danke für den Tipp, aber der Rechner (selber zusammengestellt) existiert schon seit einer Weile...


----------



## KillerCroc (17. November 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

ok sehr gut


----------



## x-domi-x (17. November 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Hat noch jemand irgendwelche Ideen, wie ich die Probleme mit GTA4 beheben könnte?


----------



## simpel1970 (18. November 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*



x-domi-x schrieb:


> Was mir jedoch aufgefallen ist, ist dass ein CPU kern stärker ausgelastet ist, die anderen fast garnicht (i7 2600k)


 
Probiere folgendes aus: Nachdem das Spiel gestartet wurde, in den Taskmanager gehen und unter dem Reiter "Prozesse" die Exe des Spiels (GTAIV.exe) rechtsklicken und im Kontextmenü -> "Programmzugehörigkeit festlegen" auswählen. In dem sich darauf öffnenden Fenster den Kern, der hauptsächlich ausgelastet ist (CPU3 , wenn es der vierte Kern, oder CPU5 wenn es der sechste Kern ist) einmal ab- und wieder anhaken, dann ok klicken.

Wird die CPU Auslastung danach besser verteilt und läuft das Spiel danach flüssiger?


----------



## x-domi-x (21. November 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Hat nichts geholfen...
Ich versteh das nicht - die Graka wird fast garnicht ausgelastet. Und  genau darin liegt das Problem (glaube ich zumindest). Bei 20% GraKa  Auslastung wundert es mich nicht, dass das Spiel total ruckelt. Nur was  kann ich machen, damit GTA4 die GraKa voll auslastet?


----------



## simpel1970 (22. November 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Es ist noch so, dass ein CPU-Kern voll ausgelastet ist, während die anderen Kerne kaum Arbeit haben?


----------



## x-domi-x (22. November 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

CPU ist jetzt gleichmäßig ausgelastet c.a. 50 - 70%


----------



## simpel1970 (22. November 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

OK. Dann konnte das Problem (nur ein Kern ausgelastet) zumindest mal gelöst werden.

Die 20% Graka Auslastung bezieht sich auf den belegten VRAM? Die Grafikkarte taktet aber in den 3D Modus?


----------



## x-domi-x (22. November 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Ich meine mit den 20% die GraKa Auslastung, die Afterburner im ersten Diagramm anzeigt. Ich glaube das ist die Auslastung des Grafikprozessors.

Wie erkenne ich, ob die Graka im 3D Modus taktet?


----------



## Softy (22. November 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Du kannst mal im Hintergrund GPU-Z - Download - CHIP Online mit laufen lassen. Oder dem MSI Afterburner. Dann kannst du die Taktraten anschauen.


----------



## simpel1970 (22. November 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Das erkennst du auch mit Afterburner (kannst ja das Monitoring On-Screen aneigen lassen) -> GPU Core Clock / GPU Mem Clock.

Wie ist denn die Auslastung der GPU, wenn du im Spiel die Grafikeinstellungen erhöhst? Steigt dann die Grafikkartenauslastung an?


----------



## x-domi-x (22. November 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Ich habe im Spiel in den Grafikeinstellungen die für mein System Empfohlenen Einstellungen ausgewählt (alles ziemlich hoch) und den Benchmark im Spiel gestartet.
Währenddessen habe ich im Hintergrund den Taskmanager und Afterburner laufen lassen - mit diesem Ergebnis:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simpel1970 (23. November 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Ist der Auszug über den kompletten Benchmark? Hier taktet die Grafikkarte mehrmals rauf und runter. Die Framerate kommt auch erst zum Schluss auf trab!?
Ansonsten (Auslastung GPU, Memory Usage) ist nichts ungewöhnliches zu erkennen


----------



## x-domi-x (23. November 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Ich glaube bei c.a. der mitte bis dem letzten Drittel des Diagrammes von Afterburner lief der Benchmark. In der ersten Hälfte bis zwei drittel habe ich das Spiel gestartet.


----------



## simpel1970 (23. November 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Im letzten Drittel ist ja auch recht viel Bewegung bei den Monitor-Werten zu sehen. Würde ja passen.

Setze in den Einstellungen die Monitorwerte GPU Usage, Mem Usage und CoreClock auf OnScreen Darstellung. Starte das Spiel (zocken...kein Benchmark) und beobachte, ob die Taktung der Karte oben bleibt (CoreClock) und ob die GPU und Mem Usage entsprechend ansteigt.


----------



## x-domi-x (24. November 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Taktung blieb laut OSD durchgehend auf 830MHz, der Grafikspeicher war mit 500 - 800MB belegt (schwankte dauernd) und die GPU Usage war meist unter 50%.
Die SPU war auch nie voll ausgelastet. Trozdem ruckelte es zum Teil ziemlich stark.


----------



## Zomg (24. November 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Rofl, die Umfrage zu diesem Thread ist etwas fehl am Platze - glaube kaum das jemand in diesem Forum einen solchen Komplett PC kauft xD... Auch wenn die Geräte ihre Daseinsberechtigung haben, aber nicht hier~... Übrigens wer war der eine der für den Medion gestimmt hat?


----------



## simpel1970 (24. November 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Grafikeinstellungen sind wie eingestellt?

Ist dein System aktuell übertaktet? Wenn ja, nimm die Übertaktung zurück und teste mit gleichen Einstellungen, ob es merkliche Unterschiede gibt.


----------



## Airboume (24. November 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

[X]PC um ca. 1000€ selber zusammenstellen
so wie alle, die sich auch nur ein bisschen mit computerhardware auskennen...
welche Möchtegern-PCGHler haben fürn fertig pc gestimmt??? 
aber Zomg hat recht, die umfrage hätte man sich irgendwie sparen können


----------



## x-domi-x (24. November 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Grafikeinstellungen im Spiel sind so wie vom Spiel empfohlen - alles ziemlich hoch. Soll ich einen Screenshot machen?
Ne, System ist zurzeit nicht übertaktet, es gibt aber auch beiübertaktung keine merkbaren Unterschiede.


----------



## simpel1970 (24. November 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Wie ändert sich die GPU Usage und Mem Usage, wenn du die Grafikeinstellungen noch höher einstellst?


----------



## x-domi-x (24. November 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Bei maximaler Grafikeinstellung sieht's so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da Ruckelt es noch mehr.


----------



## simpel1970 (25. November 2011)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Ich kann nichts ungewöhnliches erkennen. Sieht soweit alles nachvollziehbar aus.


----------



## x-domi-x (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Jetzt muss ich den alten thread nochmal herauskramen...

Ich finde einfach, dass mein von der Hardware doch ziemlich guter PC zu langsam ist...
Zum Starten benötigt er eine Minute. Zum öffnen vom Firefox benötigt er auch ein paar Sekunden. Beim surfen hängt er sich auch manchmal für wenige Sekunden auf...
Und das trotz i7-2600k, GTX560Ti, 8GB DDR3 1333MHz, SSD mit 0,12ms Zugriffszeit und 500Mb/s lesegeschwindigkeit!!!!!!! 

Da ist selbst das MacBook meines Kumpels mit einem 1GHz singelcore schneller!! Das geht mal garnicht...

Was mich noch viel mehr wundert - selbst mein über 6 Jahre alter PC (Windows 7) mit einem AMD Athlon 2,2GHz dualcore ist nur etwas langsamer als mein neuer PC.

Nur bei Spielen macht sich die Leistung meines neuen PCs bemerkbar. Bei alltäglichen Sachen aber überhaupt nicht.

Hat jemand Ideen, wie man die Bootgeschwindigkeit und die Startzeit von Anwendungen verbessern kann?


MfG Domi


----------



## Abufaso (22. Januar 2012)

Schau mal unter dem Befehl msconfig, dort kannst du alle unnötigen Anwendungen aus dem Systemstart rausnehmen, das sollte die Bootzeit verringern.


----------



## Softy (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Du kannst außerdem mal den CCleaner - Download - CHIP Online + CCEnhancer - Download - CHIP Online laufen lassen.

Welche SSD hast Du denn?


----------



## x-domi-x (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

in msconfig habe ich schon bei fast allen autostartprogrammen das häckchen weggeklickt.

meine ssd ist eine chrucial m4 64gb mit neuester firmware. sämtliche treiber am pc müssten auch am neuesten stand sein.

im internet habe ich schon des öfteren gelesen, dass man die finger von solcher pc optimierungssoftware lassen soll. die pfuschen windows anscheinend mehr drein als sie helfen.
was sagt ihr dazu? kann jemand aus erfahrung bestätigen, dass ccleaner und ccenhancer merkbare und vorallem positive änderungen machen?

MfG Domi


----------



## Lyph (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*



x-domi-x schrieb:


> Zum *Starten* benötigt er *eine Minute*. [...] Und das trotz [...] *SSD* mit 0,12ms Zugriffszeit



Das kann eigentlich nicht sein, da ist meine HDD ja beim Booten schneller oder gleich schnell (~1 Minute) ...


----------



## ChaoZ (23. Januar 2012)

Das dürfte aber nicht an der Hardware an sich liegen. Ich denke da liegt ein Softwarefehler vor.


----------



## Softy (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Kannst Du mal einen AS SSD Benchmark laufen lassen und davon einen Screenshot posten?


----------



## wuestenfux (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Ist AHCI ggf. nicht aktiv?


----------



## x-domi-x (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

AHCI habe ich vor längerer Zeit mal nachträglich aktiviert, habe das in der Registry aber entsprechend umgestellt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Eigentlich sind nur die 4K-64Thrd Werte zu niedrig  Vielleicht ist bei der nachträglichen Umstellung auf AHCI was schiefgelaufen? Ich würde vllt. nochmal Windows neu installieren.


----------



## simpel1970 (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Das System läuft noch auf Default-Einstellungen? Irgendetwas im Bios manuell verändert worden (außer natürlich AHCI)?


----------



## chris-gz (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Ganz blöde Frage...Win7 ist aber schon auf der SSD und nicht auf der HDD oder???


----------



## x-domi-x (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*



simpel1970 schrieb:


> Das System läuft noch auf Default-Einstellungen? Irgendetwas im Bios manuell verändert worden (außer natürlich AHCI)?


 Ja, ziemlich viel sogar...

Und ja, das gesammte Windows verzeichniss liegt auf der SSD. Nur das Benutzerverzeichniss liegt auf einer HDD


----------



## simpel1970 (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Und was wurde verändert? Übertaktet, etc?


----------



## x-domi-x (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Huh, schwer zu beantworten, denn ich weiß es selber nicht mehr so genau, was ich alles rumgestellt habe... 

Jep, übertektet hab ich schon. Auf 4GHz. Aber auch bei 3 oder 4,5GHz ändert sich nicht großartig was an der Geschwindigkeit...

Dann habe ich noch ein paar Controller deaktiviert, die Bootreihenfolge festgelegt, usw...
Ich kann heute nachmittag ein paar Screenshots von den Bioseinstellungen posten, wenn das hilft.

MfG Domi


----------



## Maurer (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Hast du evtl. besonders viele USB-Geräte und Firewire-Geräte etc. am PC angeschlossen?
Meiner benötigt mit 2xe-SATA und 1xFirewire Festplatten rund 20 Sekunden länger zum hochfahren.


----------



## simpel1970 (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Notiere dir die Bios-Einstellungen und führe einen CMOS Reset durch. Stelle danach die notwendigsten Einstellungen wieder her (z.B. AHCI, Bootreihenfolge). Alles andere, was nicht unbedingt geändert werden muss auf Default lassen.


----------



## x-domi-x (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

So lange benötigt mein PC normalerweise:
- BIOS:        18s
- Windows:    20s
- Anmelden:    18s

Und wenn ich alle Geräte (ausser USB Tastatur) abstecke benötigt er so lange:
- BIOS:        17s
- Windows:    12s
- Anmelden:    18s

Vorallem das Einloggen schockiert mich, das ging früher innerhalb von 3 Sekunden?!  
k.a. wesshalb das mit der Zeit so langsam wird. in msconfig habe ich nur die selben Autostartprogramme aktiviert, welche schon seit anfang an seit ich den PC habe starten...

Ich werde mal den CMOS Reset probieren. Neuigkeiten giebt's dann in ein paar Minuten.

MfG Domi


----------



## simpel1970 (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Ich hoffe die Mühe bringt etwas. Viel Erfolg!


----------



## x-domi-x (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Nach dem CMOS reset:
- BIOS:        15s
- Windows:    12s
- Anmelden:    15s

Ist zwar etwas schneller als zuvor, aber meiner Meinung nach für so nen PC immer noch viel zu langsam...


----------



## simpel1970 (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Hängt das Bios an einer bestimmten Stelle längere Zeit?

Hast du die Zeiten für den Windows start mit der Ereignisanzeige ausgelesen? 
Wenn ja, hast du dort genauer nachgesehen, welche Prozesse wie lange dauern? (Ereignisanzeige: Ereignisanzeige -> Anwendungen- und Dienstprotokolle -> Microsoft -> Windows -> Diagnostics-Performance -> Betriebsbereit - dort die Ereignis ID 100 -> Details ansehen).

Autostart hast du ja entrümpelt (MSConfig)!?
Wobei ein Windows Start mit 27s nicht wirklich unheimlich langsam ist.


----------



## x-domi-x (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Da sind einige Fehler und ein paar Kritisch aufgelsitet. Der Rest besteht aus Warnungen. 
Nur was soll ich da jetzt machen?? 

Autostart habe ich entrümpelt.

27s finde ich schon lange!! Die 12s vom Windowsstart sind ja noch halbwegs akzeptabel, aber 15s fürs Anmelden ist verdammt viel. Wenn ich einen neuen Benutzer anlege, und ich mich mit diesem einlogge, ist da nach einer Sekunde der Desktop da, bei meinem Benutzerkonto dauchert das 15 mal so lange!!!


----------



## simpel1970 (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Kannst du mal ein paar Screenshots von den angezeigten Fehlern machen?


----------



## x-domi-x (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Hier, in dieser .evtx Datei müsste alles aufscheinen: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist glaube ich sinvoller als ein Screenshot, oder?

MfG Domi


----------



## x-domi-x (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Keine Antworten?


----------



## simpel1970 (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Leistungsstarken Videoschnitt & Gaming PC für ca 1000€ vergleichbar MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)*

Sorry, wenn ich jetzt erst Poste, aber ich wollte/musste mir für die Datei etwas mehr Zeit nehmen. Allerdings bin ich nicht wirklich schlau daraus geworden. Es finden sich keine verlässlichen Infos, die auf ein spezifisches Problem hindeuten würden. Es sind viele Probleme dargestellt / zu finden. Allerdings lassen die sich nicht auf einen Nenner bringen.

Ich sage das zwar nicht oft, aber ich würde zunächst mal zu einer Neuinstallation des Betriebssystems raten.
- Internet Verbindung trennen
- Win installieren
- Service Pack installieren
- Chipsatz- /LAN- /Audio- /Grafikkartentreiber (USB3, etc -> alle Motherboardgerätetreiber) installieren
- DirectX installieren
- Internet Verbindung herstellen
- Update installieren


----------



## Abufaso (30. Januar 2012)

Ich kann von der Datei nichts ablesen. 
Screen als jpg und dann hier hochladen


----------

